# Demoledor testimonio de una americana sobre su pais.



## chusto (11 Feb 2022)

Se queja de la falta de seguridad por gente que se ve con armas en las calles, habituales tiroteos y el miedo que te meten de niño de que en cualquier momento puede entrar un loco a disparar. Tambien de lo carisima que es la sanidad llevando a mucha gente a la ruina o la muerte. Y para rematar el mundo laboral donde se trabaja hasta morir. Como conclusion dice que en España ha podido tener una vida digna con un sueldo modesto por primera vez en su vida.

Increible que existan imbeciles en España que quieran importar mierdas de USAnas.


----------



## Parmel (11 Feb 2022)

Vox / PP los partidos que quieren americanizar España: grandísimos hijos de puta.


----------



## Parmel (11 Feb 2022)

chusto dijo:


> Se queja de la falta de seguridad por gente que se ve con armas en las calles, habituales tiroteos y el miedo que te meten de niño de que en cualquier momento puede entrar un loco a disparar. Tambien de lo carisima que es la sanidad llevando a mucha gente a la ruina o la muerte. Y para rematar el mundo laboral donde se trabaja hasta morir. Como conclusion dice que en España ha podido tener una vida digna con un sueldo modesto por primera vez en su vida.
> 
> Increible que existan imbeciles en España que quieran importar mierdas de USAnas.


----------



## Archibald (11 Feb 2022)

Rojo caga hilo en pro que no nos podamos defender armados contra este régimen socialcomunista ni contra la moronegrada invasora y para defender que paguemos con nuestros impuestos la sanidad de la chusma parasitaría.

Papelera, lefazo y CUNETA.


----------



## Archibald (11 Feb 2022)

Una nación solo es libre cuando los ciudadanos de bien tienen el derecho a defender a tiros su vida y su propiedad y cuando esos mismos ciudadanos de bien no tienen la obligación de pagarle la sanidad a la chusma paguitera.

Rojos a la cuneta todos, hijos de puta.


----------



## nelsoncito (11 Feb 2022)

Hasta que un moranco sin papeles le meta siete puñaladas y acabe muriendo en un pasillo de un hospital de las SS mientras las enfermeras feminazis se marcan un bailecito y lo publican en Tik Tok.

Ahí probará la España socialista en estado puro.

NOTA: por cierto, Chustete, ¿ya te has recuperado psicológicamente del hilo donde quedaste en ridículo debido a tu profundo analfabetismo en derecho laboral?


----------



## BURBUJEITOR II (11 Feb 2022)

Parmel dijo:


> Vox / PP los partidos que quieren americanizar España: grandísimos hijos de puta.



SEGURO ??? Porque un pajarito me ha dicho que es mas bien nuestro presidente sociata el que persigue al viejo yanky por los pasillos con animo de felar….


----------



## wysiwyg (11 Feb 2022)

En España estás condenado a vivir en un zulo y pagar impuestos hasta morir.

En EEUU hay muchos sitios con vivienda barata y se cobra un montón (Texas por ejemplo). La inseguridad es por los negros.

Si quieres progresar en la vida, EEUU. Si quieres ser un mediocre, España.


----------



## Klapaucius (11 Feb 2022)

Y se pensará que en Europa hay seguridad.


----------



## Tonakka (11 Feb 2022)

A una persona concreta de USA le parece mejor vivir en una ciudad concreta de España => Los EEUU al completo son una mierda inmunda y toda España es lo mejor del mundo.

La veo en la playa. Imagino que no esta comparando la vida en Hawaii con la vida en Ciudad Real...


----------



## joeljoan (11 Feb 2022)

Público videos lgtbiQ.....hasta ahí llegué
Atupitacasa


----------



## W33D (11 Feb 2022)

Intuyo q la cosa va de armas/sanidad privada...

Por qué no comparas con Suiza, figura?
Armas, seguro sanitario, inmigracion controlada y democracia participativa???

Ah que no interesa, ya me parecia


----------



## Palpatine (11 Feb 2022)

Melafó hasta hacerla sangrar chepas style


----------



## Rudi Rocker (11 Feb 2022)

El capitalismo mata, pero se llama libertad.


----------



## chusto (11 Feb 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> Una nación solo es libre cuando los ciudadanos de bien tienen el derecho de defender a tiros su vida y su propiedad y cuando esos mismos ciudadanos de bien no tienen la obligación de pagarle la sanidad a la chusma paguitera.
> 
> Rojos a la cuneta todos, hijos de puta.



Lo cuenta bien clarito la chica. Hay gente que anda con armas por la calle y eso da una inseguridad total. Ademas que las armas las puede comprar cualquier chalado y montarla un dia. Para defender tu propiedad, lo mejor es vivir en una sociedad justa donde la gente viva tranquila. Asi nadie entrara en tu casa para robarte.


----------



## fluffy (11 Feb 2022)

Ha descubierto que aquí hay una cosa que se llama deuda y que sirve para recibir más de lo que das, y claro, tonta del todo no es.


----------



## Kinematik (11 Feb 2022)

Hijo de puta! visto el video para otear a la USEÑA con ese bikini rojo y no aparece!, no me lafo!


----------



## Cabrea2 (11 Feb 2022)




----------



## ProgresistaPosmoderno (11 Feb 2022)

Increíble, por eso Las Pedroñeras es el paraíso al que todos quieren irse a vivir, y nadie absolutamente nadie se da de patadas para conseguir una green card.

Dejad de engañaros, el principal problema de las clases humildes y de las clases medias es el dinero, y un país con los niveles salariales de Estados Unidos resuelve todos o casi todos los problemas de esas clases humildes.


----------



## koul (11 Feb 2022)

Klapaucius dijo:


> Y se pensará que en Europa hay seguridad.



Sí, la hay.
Que seas un acojonado no es estadísticamente relevante.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (11 Feb 2022)

se ha venido porque aquello se lo estan comiendo ya los negrocs... pero no lo va a disir of course.. que nos conocemos ya el percal..


----------



## koul (11 Feb 2022)

W33D dijo:


> Intuyo q la cosa va de armas/sanidad privada...
> 
> Por qué no comparas con Suiza, figura?
> Armas, seguro sanitario, inmigracion controlada y democracia participativa???
> ...



Corre a la puta Suiza. Aquí sobras.


----------



## koul (11 Feb 2022)

fluffy dijo:


> Ha descubierto que aquí hay una cosa que se llama deuda y que sirve para recibir más de lo que das, y claro, tonta del todo no es.



USA no tiene deuda. 
Los derechuzos sois siempre así de cortitos?


----------



## W33D (11 Feb 2022)

koul dijo:


> Corre a la puta Suiza. Aquí sobras.



Aqui lo que sobran son indigentes mentales CMs de mierda y demas basura tironucable, como tú payaso
Yo quiero mejorar mi pais y tu buscas tercermundizarlo, puta rata rastrera a sueldo


----------



## Rudi Rocker (11 Feb 2022)

koul dijo:


> USA no tiene deuda.
> Los derechuzos sois siempre así de cortitos?



Supongo que USA no tiene deuda es un comentario irónico.


----------



## Charlie_69 (11 Feb 2022)

Dice que se viene porq la gente hace caso y se vacuna y tenemos la mejor sanidad GRATIS del mundo xd


----------



## wysiwyg (11 Feb 2022)

Buscas estadísticas de asesinatos por arma de fuego por raza. 

La raza blanca es comparable con cualquier país de Europa, los negros en cambio tienen una tasa varias veces mayor. 

Quita a los negros y los problemas de armas de fuego en EEUU desaparecen.


----------



## koul (11 Feb 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Supongo que USA no tiene deuda es un comentario irónico.



Evidentemente


----------



## Archibald (11 Feb 2022)

chusto dijo:


> Lo cuenta bien clarito la chica. Hay gente que anda con armas por la calle y eso da una inseguridad total. Ademas que las armas las puede comprar cualquier chalado y montarla un dia. Para defender tu propiedad, lo mejor es vivir en una sociedad justa donde la gente viva tranquila. Asi nadie entrara en tu casa para robarte.



Sociedad justa… eso para los socialistas significa chantaje: robar la mitad de los ingresos a la gente decente para dárselos a la chusma a cambio de que la chusma no robe.

Cediendo el bienestar de la gente decente ante la chusma a cambio de seguridad, no tendremos bienestar ni tampoco seguridad.

Armas, control de fronteras e impuestos bajos. No hay otro camino.


----------



## koul (11 Feb 2022)

W33D dijo:


> Aqui lo que sobran son indigentes mentales CMs de mierda y demas basura tironucable, como tú payaso
> Yo quiero mejorar mi pais y tu buscas tercermundizarlo, puta rata rastrera a sueldo



Serénate tarado.


----------



## Tadeus (11 Feb 2022)

Esta tipa cuenta como viviendo en Valencia puede hacer las cosas sencillas de la vida que en Los Ángeles no podía hacer.
Y parece de buen nivel económico, no una sin blanca que no pudiera acceder 
A un razonable American dream.


----------



## Tadeus (11 Feb 2022)

No puse el vídeo leches.


----------



## sepultada en guano (11 Feb 2022)

Parmel dijo:


> Vox / PP los partidos que quieren americanizar España: grandísimos hijos de puta.



Hay otros que ya la han sudamericanizado.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (11 Feb 2022)

Muestra y metáfora de la sociedad actual Usana

El pasado 2 de febrero, en medio de una clase, una estudiante de un secundario de Clark County School en Nevada se aproximó por detrás de otra estudiante y comenzó a golpearla en la cabeza. No fueron dos ni tres golpes sino 35. La víctima apenas atinó a protegerse con la cara en su escritorio y las manos en su nuca. La agresora sólo se retiró cuando se sintió exhausta. En el video realizado por uno de sus compañeros, se puede ver que los otros estudiantes permanecen sentados y en actitud de absoluta obediencia social.

¿Por qué nadie interviene para proteger a una víctima, como la del video? ¿Acaso no hemos visto, de formas más indirectas, la misma escena en diferentes contextos, en diferentes países, con diferentes agresores, violadores, y diferentes víctimas? Es más, no con poca frecuencia el agresor recoge más solidaridad que la misma víctima. 

La respuesta es simple: vivimos en sociedades de cobardes espectadores y de adulones oportunistas.

Con frecuencia recibo amenazas por decir lo que pienso y por publicar lo que encuentro en mis investigaciones sobre los poderes que gobiernan este país y el resto del mundo, casi siempre en las sombras. Entiendo que todas son amenazas de los vasallos del poder, de lo que Malcolm X llamaba “los negros de la casa”, los enemigos de “los negros del campo”, sus hermanos más pobres y en la misma condición de esclavitud. También recibo no menos consejos de quienes me quieren bien, amigos, colegas y familiares, tratando de disuadirme para que no me arriesgue tanto. 

“Tienes una familia; debes cuidarte”.

Pero ¿cómo sostener el vómito ante tanta cobardía de la sociedad del consumo, la sociedad de los cobardes espectadores, de los alcahuetes y escuderos que caminan detrás de sus amos esperando que caigan esas migajas que los conviertan en los nuevos opresores de sus propios hermanos?

El video que muestra una estudiante golpeando sin cesar a una compañera de clase hasta dejarla noqueada, ante la pasividad de sus compañeros, sobre todo de aquellos que, como los varones, tienen algún recurso físico para detener esa aberración, es solo una muestra y configura una metáfora de la sociedad actual.

La pandemia cultural es global y los epicentros (como casi todo lo referido a fenómenos culturales) son siempre los centros del poder global, los 

llamados “países desarrollados”.
video:


----------



## Abc123CBA (11 Feb 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> El capitalismo mata, pero se llama libertad.



Sí tío invertir en empresas mata, mata el hambre y la pobreza, pero mata.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (11 Feb 2022)

Abc123CBA dijo:


> Sí tío invertir en empresas mata, mata el hambre y la pobreza, pero mata.



Usted sigue invirtiendo, solo la vida nos mata.


----------



## El gostoso (11 Feb 2022)

Tonta de remate


----------



## silenus (11 Feb 2022)

Dice la tipa que está ganando aquí unos 15.000$ al año (supongo que netos) y que con eso tiene dignidad y calidad de vida... 

Falta saber qué mini-zulo debe de estar pagando, y compartido con cuánta peña. O si se lo ha regalado nuestro generoso estado del bienestar para extranjeros, que podría ser.


----------



## TCJAXIV (11 Feb 2022)

En Estados Unidos te puede venir un niño de 14 y coserte a tiros pero despues la policia le cosera tiros a el.Aqui en España te apuñalan,te abren el culo entre 3 y te dejan tirada en un descampado de un poligono industrial en caso de ser mujer(aunque siendo esos lugares se lo vienen buscando) y la justicia te da 2 palmaditas en la espalda.Ya se encontrara con alguna mierda similar,solo tiene que esperar.


----------



## silenus (11 Feb 2022)

España, país de rojos:









España es el país europeo con menos apoyo al capitalismo y Polonia el que más


Según una encuesta encargada por Rainer Zitelmann, que visita España para presentar "Los ricos ante la opinión pública".




www.libremercado.com


----------



## Rudi Rocker (11 Feb 2022)

TCJAXIV dijo:


> En Estados Unidos te puede venir un niño de 14 y coserte a tiros pero despues la policia le cosera tiros a el.Aqui en España te apuñalan,te abren el culo entre 3 y te dejan tirada en un descampado de un poligono industrial en caso de ser mujer(aunque siendo esos lugares se lo vienen buscando) y la justicia te da 2 palmaditas en la espalda.Ya se encontrara con alguna mierda similar,solo tiene que esperar.



Madre mía, te has esforzado para decir nada.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (11 Feb 2022)

*Morir asesinado en una calle, hogar o escuela de Estados Unidos* es un hecho habitual. No hace falta una declaración de guerra. Estadísticas recientes de los Centros para el Control y Prevención de Enfermedades (CDC) – así se llama a la Agencia federal de Salud Pública en EE.UU – confirman que *2020 fue el año con más muertes provocadas por armas de fuego entre todos los que se tengan registro*. Un trabajo publicado el 3 de febrero pasado por el Pew Research Center, basado en aquellas fuentes oficiales, señala que *45.222 personas murieron por disparos. *Según el centro de estudios “esa cifra incluye asesinatos y suicidios con armas, junto con otros tres tipos menos comunes de muertes relacionadas con armas rastreadas por los CDC: las que no fueron intencionales, las que involucraron a la policía y aquellas cuyas circunstancias no se pudieron determinar”. Del número récord de hace dos años, se desprende otro de pavorosa comprobación: el 54 % de todas las muertes relacionadas con armas en Estados Unidos se debieron a suicidios (24.292), mientras que el 43% fueron asesinatos (19.384), según los CDC. Un porcentaje menor está contenido en otros ítems.









Estados Unidos batió un récord de muertes con armas de fuego | Según el Pew Research Center, 2020 marcó el pico máximo de asesinatos y suicidios desde 1968


El 53 por ciento de la población se inclina por leyes más restrictivas para el uso de armas. Pero la influyente Asociación Nacional del Rifle impidió hasta ahora cualquier movimiento brusco contra sus intereses.




www.pagina12.com.ar


----------



## Culozilla (11 Feb 2022)

chusto dijo:


> Se queja de la falta de seguridad por gente que se ve con armas en las calles, habituales tiroteos y el miedo que te meten de niño de que en cualquier momento puede entrar un loco a disparar. Tambien de lo carisima que es la sanidad llevando a mucha gente a la ruina o la muerte. Y para rematar el mundo laboral donde se trabaja hasta morir. Como conclusion dice que en España ha podido tener una vida digna con un sueldo modesto por primera vez en su vida.
> 
> Increible que existan imbeciles en España que quieran importar mierdas de USAnas.



Y tiene razón en todo lo que dice. Realmente no nos damos cuenta de las muchas cosas que tenemos en Europa.

Lo que me sorprende es que gane tan poco en España. Pensaba que la mayoría de los Yankees que venían a vivir por aquí era porque estaban destinados por sus empresas.

Para flipar con lo del simulacro de tiroteo en la escuela.


----------



## Tadeus (11 Feb 2022)

Un americano profesor de inglés de intercambio, enseño en Korea y la República Checa, ahora está en Plasencia, dónde crees que prefiere estar?


----------



## chusto (11 Feb 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Y tiene razón en todo lo que dice. Realmente no nos damos cuenta de las muchas cosas que tenemos en Europa.
> 
> Lo que me sorprende es que gane tan poco en España. Pensaba que la mayoría de los Yankees que venían a vivir por aquí era porque estaban destinados por sus empresas.
> 
> Para flipar con lo del simulacro de tiroteo en la escuela.



Imaginate que desde niño te hacen hacer simulacros de esos, y que todos los dias tengas el miedo de que entre un tarado a pegar tiros a todo el mundo. 

USA es una sociedad muy enferma.


----------



## Tadeus (11 Feb 2022)

Por cierto el tío a calado bien la esencia de España, pedazo de video este.


----------



## TCJAXIV (11 Feb 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Madre mía, te has esforzado para decir nada.



Sorry jefe, no estoy aqui para deleitarte con murallas de texto de copia y pega,solo he dicho lo que pienso y lo que es.


----------



## lectordelaburbuja (11 Feb 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Muestra y metáfora de la sociedad actual Usana
> 
> El pasado 2 de febrero, en medio de una clase, una estudiante de un secundario de Clark County School en Nevada se aproximó por detrás de otra estudiante y comenzó a golpearla en la cabeza. No fueron dos ni tres golpes sino 35. La víctima apenas atinó a protegerse con la cara en su escritorio y las manos en su nuca. La agresora sólo se retiró cuando se sintió exhausta. En el video realizado por uno de sus compañeros, se puede ver que los otros estudiantes permanecen sentados y en actitud de absoluta obediencia social.
> 
> ...



Andale, y no se ven muy morenitas ni la victima ni menos la agresora.


----------



## fluffy (11 Feb 2022)

koul dijo:


> USA no tiene deuda.
> Los derechuzos sois siempre así de cortitos?



Sí la tiene.
Pero es que obviamente me refiero a España, que es el modelo de país que quiere la tipa del vídeo.
Para hablar de cortitos primero hay que tener comprensión lectora, amigo.


----------



## Culozilla (11 Feb 2022)

LOL en otro de los vídeos va preguntando a los americanos qué opinan de España y hay unos cuantos que son la risa:

- Uno dice que le gustaría ir a España, especialmente a La Capital: Barcelona XD
- Todos dicen que lo mejor es la comida, en especial la paella (la cosa repugnante que habrán comido en un restaurante de chinos)
- Las tías, en general, dicen que los españoles son más guapos que los norteamericanos.


----------



## birdland (11 Feb 2022)

chusto dijo:


> Se queja de la falta de seguridad por gente que se ve con armas en las calles, habituales tiroteos y el miedo que te meten de niño de que en cualquier momento puede entrar un loco a disparar. Tambien de lo carisima que es la sanidad llevando a mucha gente a la ruina o la muerte. Y para rematar el mundo laboral donde se trabaja hasta morir. Como conclusion dice que en España ha podido tener una vida digna con un sueldo modesto por primera vez en su vida.
> 
> Increible que existan imbeciles en España que quieran importar mierdas de USAnas.



Supongo que sera cuestión de perspectiva , o dicho d otra manera , las opiniones son como el culo , cada uno tiene el suyo

pero yo conozco eeuu desde dentro ( un estado ) y para mí es el puto paraíso …claro que a mí me gusta trabajar y soy bueno en lo mío .

no entiendo que existan imbeciles que les guste el socialismo …


----------



## silenus (11 Feb 2022)

España es el país al que vienen los loosers y paguiteros.

EEUU es el país al que van los que tienen ganas de triunfar (obviamente muchos no lo consiguen; ahora ya sabemos adónde vendrán luego a que el estado les dé sanidad total por la patilla, escuela gratis y zulo subvencionado, si aún no hemos quebrado, claro).


----------



## Ufo (11 Feb 2022)

Parmel dijo:


> Vox / PP los partidos que quieren americanizar España: grandísimos hijos de puta.



En general todos los ideólogo libertarios son pro anglos y poco tiene que ver con la derecha conservadora


----------



## Ufo (11 Feb 2022)

silenus dijo:


> España es el país al que vienen los loosers y paguiteros.
> 
> EEUU es el país al que van los que tienen ganas de triunfar (obviamente muchos no lo consiguen; ahora ya sabemos adónde vendrán luego a que el estado les dé sanidad total por la patilla, escuela gratis y zulo subvencionado, si aún no hemos quebrado, claro).



Claro y en Cuba si se esfuerza también lo consiguen y vivien bien algunos ( Los del partido) el resto lo pasa mal


----------



## silenus (11 Feb 2022)

Ufo dijo:


> Claro y en Cuba si se esfuerza también lo consiguen y vivien bien algunos ( Los del partido) el resto lo pasa mal



En Cuba tirotean a los que intentan largarse, mientras que EEUU tiene que hacer muros para que no entren tantos inmis... Igualitos.


----------



## ppd (11 Feb 2022)

chusto dijo:


> Se queja de la falta de seguridad por gente que se ve con armas en las calles, habituales tiroteos y el miedo que te meten de niño de que en cualquier momento puede entrar un loco a disparar. Tambien de lo carisima que es la sanidad llevando a mucha gente a la ruina o la muerte. Y para rematar el mundo laboral donde se trabaja hasta morir. Como conclusion dice que en España ha podido tener una vida digna con un sueldo modesto por primera vez en su vida.
> 
> Increible que existan imbeciles en España que quieran importar mierdas de USAnas.



Si, tiene una idea sospechosamente europea de su pais...


----------



## Será en Octubre (11 Feb 2022)

chusto dijo:


> Se queja de la falta de seguridad por gente que se ve con armas en las calles, habituales tiroteos y el miedo que te meten de niño de que en cualquier momento puede entrar un loco a disparar. Tambien de lo carisima que es la sanidad llevando a mucha gente a la ruina o la muerte. Y para rematar el mundo laboral donde se trabaja hasta morir. Como conclusion dice que en España ha podido tener una vida digna con un sueldo modesto por primera vez en su vida.
> 
> Increible que existan imbeciles en España que quieran importar mierdas de USAnas.



Me cago en tu putísima madre demoledoramente. ¿Como lo ves?


----------



## Hamtel (11 Feb 2022)

Tadeus dijo:


> No puse el vídeo leches.



Coño, mi vecina, jajaja


----------



## pakuale (11 Feb 2022)

Es que si eres mujer y vaga/inútil España es el mejor país del planeta.

Paguita al gusto y encima si enciendes la tele te dicen que eres al mismo tiempo víctima y heroína.


----------



## lisp (11 Feb 2022)

Qué análisis más superficial e ignorante, no pude ver el vídeo completo.


----------



## eljusticiero (11 Feb 2022)

EE.UU es un país en decadencia, quien habla bien de EE.UU es por que no ha vivido en EE.UU.


----------



## elojodeltuerto (11 Feb 2022)

elojodeltuerto dijo:


> Rojo de mierda detectado.
> Mi hermano lleva 32 años en New York,tiene una pizzeria con su mujer y dos niñas,la sanidad es cara,pero no aguantas a funcicharos o te pegas 3 meses para una puta ecografia,la gasolina es barata y las casas támbien,tampoco te sentencian en un juzgado de mierda por sólo ser hombre autóctono y si te viene undominican o un latin o un menonita sacas tu revolver *Smith & Wesson*
> y le pegas 4 tiros,por supesto no vas a la cárcel,igual el alcalde te da una medalla.


----------



## kremito (11 Feb 2022)

tiene mucha razón, pero es que además aquí en Expaña por cada remero cagapenas que vive su vida humilde mejor que en el paraiso del capitalismo, se estan nutriendo de su trabajo como dos o tres paguiteros que viven en el paraiso del comunismo.


----------



## 23 Jordan (11 Feb 2022)

No te flipes. Es una americana raruna con enfermedades mentales de todo tipo descritos por ella que ha sido muy desgraciada en América y muy pobre además de bisexual y ultraprogre socialista.

En sus vídeos dice que los españoles y españolas son mucho más guapos que los y las americanas. Por eso suelen venir a España, Italia y Francia, buscando historias románticas con gente que ven guapa. Se tiran una temporada follisqueando y se vuelven cuando se cansan de vivir como pobres con 1000€ que gana esa pava de profa de español. Lo que hacen todos hasta que petan porque no se soporta siendo americano. 

Sus críticas a EEUU y sus elogios a España son totalmente ridiculos viniendo del mejor y más rico país del mundo con enorme dferencia sobre el resto.


----------



## frenlib (11 Feb 2022)

chusto dijo:


> Se queja de la falta de seguridad por gente que se ve con armas en las calles, habituales tiroteos y el miedo que te meten de niño de que en cualquier momento puede entrar un loco a disparar. Tambien de lo carisima que es la sanidad llevando a mucha gente a la ruina o la muerte. Y para rematar el mundo laboral donde se trabaja hasta morir. Como conclusion dice que en España ha podido tener una vida digna con un sueldo modesto por primera vez en su vida.
> 
> Increible que existan imbeciles en España que quieran importar mierdas de USAnas.



Preferible vivir en Detroit que en la Habana.


----------



## Gothaus (11 Feb 2022)

Claro, es mejor estar desarmado frente a un panchimoro con machete. Seguro que sacando un piano...


----------



## keler (11 Feb 2022)

Menuda cara de caballo, melafo


----------



## frenlib (11 Feb 2022)

chusto dijo:


> Se queja de la falta de seguridad por gente que se ve con armas en las calles, habituales tiroteos y el miedo que te meten de niño de que en cualquier momento puede entrar un loco a disparar. Tambien de lo carisima que es la sanidad llevando a mucha gente a la ruina o la muerte. Y para rematar el mundo laboral donde se trabaja hasta morir. Como conclusion dice que en España ha podido tener una vida digna con un sueldo modesto por primera vez en su vida.
> 
> Increible que existan imbeciles en España que quieran importar mierdas de USAnas.



LA gente armada por ejemplo, podría evitar escenas como la de la foto de mi firma.


----------



## Froco (11 Feb 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> El capitalismo mata, pero se llama libertad.



La libertad conlleva siempre responsabilidad.


----------



## la_trotona (11 Feb 2022)

23 Jordan dijo:


> No te flipes. Es una americana raruna con enfermedades mentales de todo tipo descritos por ella que ha sido muy desgraciada en América y muy pobre además de bisexual y ultraprogre socialista.
> 
> En sus vídeos dice que los españoles y españolas son mucho más guapos que los y las americanas. Por eso suelen venir a España, Italia y Francia, buscando historias románticas con gente que ven guapa. Se tiran una temporada follisqueando y se vuelven cuando se cansan de vivir como pobres con 1000€ que gana esa pava de profa de español. Lo que hacen todos hasta que petan porque no se soporta siendo americano.
> 
> Sus críticas a EEUU y sus elogios a España son totalmente ridiculos viniendo del mejor y más rico país del mundo con enorme dferencia sobre el resto.



El país con más renta per cápita, y por tanto el ma´s rico del mundo, es Qatar, desde hace tiempo.


----------



## 23 Jordan (11 Feb 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> El país con más renta per cápita, y por tanto el ma´s rico del mundo, es Qatar, desde hace tiempo.



Claro puto retarded lo que tu digas.


----------



## la_trotona (11 Feb 2022)

23 Jordan dijo:


> Claro puto retarded lo que tu digas.



No so anormal son los datos, si no lo quieres ver no es mi problema. Y por cierto, en Qatar no se paga impuestos y hay buena educación y sanidad pública, venga que has aprendido algo hoy.


----------



## andresitozgz (12 Feb 2022)

chusto dijo:


> Se queja de la falta de seguridad por gente que se ve con armas en las calles, habituales tiroteos y el miedo que te meten de niño de que en cualquier momento puede entrar un loco a disparar. Tambien de lo carisima que es la sanidad llevando a mucha gente a la ruina o la muerte. Y para rematar el mundo laboral donde se trabaja hasta morir. Como conclusion dice que en España ha podido tener una vida digna con un sueldo modesto por primera vez en su vida.
> 
> Increible que existan imbeciles en España que quieran importar mierdas de USAnas.



Depende de cada uno que país es mejor para vivir:

Si eres un vago España es un buen país para vivir, en USA lo tendrás jodido.

Si eres trabajador USA un buen país para vivir, en España lo tendrás jodido


----------



## apocalippsis (12 Feb 2022)

Parmel dijo:


> Vox / PP los partidos que quieren americanizar España: grandísimos hijos de puta.



Ya sale el tipico maricon de mierda, lee lo que dice o escucha a Vox Hijo de puta, mira maricon me cago en tus muertos.


----------



## birdland (12 Feb 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> No so anormal son los datos, si no lo quieres ver no es mi problema. Y por cierto, en Qatar no se paga impuestos y hay buena educación y sanidad pública, venga que has aprendido algo hoy.



si , y tampoco hay cárceles 
Y solo hay una clase social , los qtaris… los demás son mano de obra que no cuentan 
Pero supongo que sabe que es un verso suelto en cuanto a economía …


----------



## Abc123CBA (12 Feb 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Usted sigue invirtiendo, solo la vida nos mata.



Desde luego, faltaría mas.


----------



## Ivar_Gilde (12 Feb 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> NOTA: por cierto, Chustete, ¿ya te has recuperado psicológicamente del hilo donde quedaste en ridículo debido a tu profundo analfabetismo en derecho laboral?



Resumen, por favor. No me gusta de perderme esta clase de eventos altamente culturales


----------



## silenus (12 Feb 2022)

Casi uno de cada tres pacientes con tifus en Canarias se complica


Canarias es una de las comunidades más prevalentes en esta enfermedad que ya se consideraba erradicada




www.eldia.es


----------



## schulz (12 Feb 2022)

23 Jordan dijo:


> No te flipes. Es una americana raruna con enfermedades mentales de todo tipo descritos por ella que ha sido muy desgraciada en América y muy pobre además de bisexual y ultraprogre socialista.
> 
> En sus vídeos dice que los españoles y españolas son mucho más guapos que los y las americanas. Por eso suelen venir a España, Italia y Francia, buscando historias románticas con gente que ven guapa. Se tiran una temporada follisqueando y se vuelven cuando se cansan de vivir como pobres con 1000€ que gana esa pava de profa de español. Lo que hacen todos hasta que petan porque no se soporta siendo americano.
> 
> Sus críticas a EEUU y sus elogios a España son totalmente ridiculos viniendo del mejor y más rico país del mundo con enorme dferencia sobre el resto.



?? Del mejor y mas rico pais del mundo ??___jajajaj. Pues hay muchos millones de gentes que cobra los cupones del estado__para comer..bazofia.. ? de qué cojones hablas ?

Hasta hace muy pocos años en España ..( hasta que llego la mierda esta ) y lo ha puteado hasta decir basta ..era un pais con una vida sencilla , y con trabajo mayormente que le daba para vivir decentemente , en no todos los ocasos pero casi..Eso le permitía tener su particular alegría..
HOY COPIANDO de " ..los paises mas ricos del mundo "" como dice algún payaso..vamos de puto culo..Ya en los años 70 y 80 se vivía mucho mejor que ahora..además con el agravante de meter todas las tribus del continente sureño aqui....Con trabajo y una sanidad decente..( como habia ) se mantenía todo el ambiente con cierta moral... hasta hoy ...Han tirado con posta para destrozar la duración del paisanaje –––porque la calidad de vida hace durar a la gente ––y eso no sucede en –– "Esos paises mas ricos del mundo. –– como dicen por aqui..


----------



## andresitozgz (12 Feb 2022)

chusto dijo:


> Se queja de la falta de seguridad por gente que se ve con armas en las calles, habituales tiroteos y el miedo que te meten de niño de que en cualquier momento puede entrar un loco a disparar. Tambien de lo carisima que es la sanidad llevando a mucha gente a la ruina o la muerte. Y para rematar el mundo laboral donde se trabaja hasta morir. Como conclusion dice que en España ha podido tener una vida digna con un sueldo modesto por primera vez en su vida.
> 
> Increible que existan imbeciles en España que quieran importar mierdas de USAnas.



El tópico de la "sanidad USANA" que deja morir a medio país cada día...

Los hospitales y tratamientos de USA son los mejores y más avanzados del mundo, invierten muchísimo en investigación (por eso todos los ricos, incluso los actores y la élite progre, en cuanto tienen algo serio allí que van)

Un seguro medio cuesta 600$/año, por 1.000$/año tienes un buen seguro para estar despreocupado de ese tema, puede parecer mucho... pero allí el más tonto del mcdonald cobra 21$ hora, que son 3.400$/mes, cobrar 60.000$/año es un sueldo normal y cualquier persona cualificada no baja de 100.000$. Estamos hablando de un país con menos de un 3% de paro, todo el que quiere trabaja.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (12 Feb 2022)

EEUU es un país que me gusta visitar, pero no viviría ahí.


----------



## Chocolate Sexy (12 Feb 2022)

Mucho mejor España joder, las colas en la Ss con gente delante de ti que no ha pagado en su puta vida, lo q nos aportan los menas y bandas latinas, por no hablar del mileurismo incluidos los ingenieros, etc... pero semoh mwjoreh


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (12 Feb 2022)

Tiene una pinta de majara......

Me creo lo de que ahora esté "enamorada" de España porque para cierto tipo de personalidad el ambiente o cultura españolas les suele proporcionar AL PRINCIPIO un calor y una alegría que les suele resultar muy reconfortante. Sobre todo si tienen un trasfondo depresivo como es más que obvio con esta tipa en concreto. Al lado del depresivo ambiente de muchos de sus paises, España les resulta un alivio.

PERO solo al principio. Luego al poco, cuando ya comienzan a "integrarse" y conocer realmente como funcionan las cosas, ver que nunca podrán ser realmente de aquí porque no terminan de sentirse cómodos o comprobar que ciertas cosas que daban por ciertas no son como pensaban, la cosa cambia. 

Esta volverá a los EEUU sí o sí. Cuando se sienta sola o simplemente lo que ahora considera especialmente atractivo o sorprendente de España comience a ser algo cotidiano. Está cantadísimo. Aquí da clases de inglés y allí dará clases de español.


----------



## Cui Bono (12 Feb 2022)

wysiwyg dijo:


> En España estás condenado a vivir en un zulo y pagar impuestos hasta morir.
> 
> En EEUU hay muchos sitios con vivienda barata y se cobra un montón (Texas por ejemplo). La inseguridad es por los negros.
> 
> Si quieres progresar en la vida, EEUU. Si quieres ser un mediocre, España.



España es un infierno fiscal del 55% de lo que produzcas neto.

A la que quieres montarte algo se te suben a la chepa medio jubileta, medio funci y medio charo pelofrito que no la hincan ninguno currando y te tratan como si fueras un delincuente si se te ocurre quejarte. 

Desde peque te encierran en carcelegios donde matan todo afán de competencia y superación poniendo tablas rasas donde pasan los más merluzos y si sobresales te desincentivan, y luego en universidades para "ser algo" que luego resulta ser mileurista y dando gracias por 10 horas al día y temporalidad sistémica. 

Viendo las calles de USA bien pareciera que las de España son las que tienen delincuencia, porque aquí son calles cerradas, propiedades grises, en altura y cero césped. "Biben muu mal en América Charo", claro que sí, mejor en un barrio de Móstoles o Dos Hermanas, en un piso, mira en Google Streets y me cuentas. Y mira sus High Schools y Junior Schools, en casi cualquier sitio.

Si quieres formar una familia joven tiene que darse la casualidad que el 35% de paro no les toque a los dos, porque necesitas dos sueldos para pagar la edificabilidad que la tienen en el Ayuntamiento como forma de financiarse, en el peor momento posible de tu vida, trasladándose eso al alquiler también. 

España tiene cosas cojonudas, a pesar de la pata en el cuello que te pone el Estado nada más que naces. Hay que decirlo todo.


----------



## Cui Bono (12 Feb 2022)

birdland dijo:


> Supongo que sera cuestión de perspectiva , o dicho d otra manera , las opiniones son como el culo , cada uno tiene el suyo
> 
> pero yo conozco eeuu desde dentro ( un estado ) y para mí es el puto paraíso …claro que a mí me gusta trabajar y soy bueno en lo mío .
> 
> no entiendo que existan imbeciles que les guste el socialismo …



Porque vienen de la América rural, donde hay el mismo nivel de garrulismo, drogas, alcohol y veranos matamoscas o frío plomizo y deprimente que en muchas partes de España. La chica claramente huye de algo, quizás de su propia familia o de un mundo ultracompetitivo donde ella nunca ha destacado, y está feliz con su vida de expat, pero no hace un análisis objetivo.

Pones a un garrulo español del agro profundo en Valencia, con playitas, con monumentos andantes y estáticos y con el solete y le parece el paraiso. Luego te lo llevas a Florida a ganar tres veces más, haciendo cosas que llenan más y con posibilidad cierta de prosperar si eres espabilado y se acaban las tonterías del garrulo español y del redneck americano que, obviamente, eligen Florida y no RedSpain.


----------



## ashe (12 Feb 2022)

el piercing la delata...


----------



## medion_no (12 Feb 2022)

Una sociedad que elimina al debil y al parasito mientras premia al fuerte y al que aporte algo. ¿Donde se firma? Bueno ya ni eso porque entre negros, chinos, latinos, comunistas, white trash y viejiden se la van a terminar de cargar. Y lo mejor es ver a la hippie roja esta perroflautista de hamelin llorando por los hospitales, que contrate un puto seguro coño como todo americano de bien.


----------



## reconvertido (12 Feb 2022)

Palpatine dijo:


> Melafó hasta hacerla sangrar chepas style



Menos mal, alguien que se se da cuenta de lo realmente importante.


----------



## Esflinter (12 Feb 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> Rojo caga hilo en pro que no nos podamos defender armados contra este régimen socialcomunista ni contra la moronegrada invasora y para defender que paguemos con nuestros impuestos la sanidad de la chusma parasitaría.
> 
> Papelera, lefazo y CUNETA.



Callate gitano franquista retrasado mental


----------



## |||||||| (12 Feb 2022)

chusto dijo:


> Lo cuenta bien clarito la chica. Hay gente que anda con armas por la calle y eso da una inseguridad total. Ademas que las armas las puede comprar cualquier chalado y montarla un dia. Para defender tu propiedad, lo mejor es vivir en una sociedad justa donde la gente viva tranquila. Asi nadie entrara en tu casa para robarte.




En España también vuestros menas andan armados por la calle y no os quejáis.

Y para vivir en una sociedad justa, primero necesitamos que la puta mierda como tú sea purgada. Con pulgas y parásitos ningún perro gana una competición.


----------



## remerus (12 Feb 2022)

Ese testimonio es tan demoledor como un guijarro contra una roca, menuda sarta de estupideces.


----------



## GatoAzul (12 Feb 2022)

Tan demoledor como las palabras de una tal Belen Esteban explicando por qué es necesario vacunarse.


----------



## El Caga Chele (12 Feb 2022)

chusto dijo:


> Se queja de la falta de seguridad por gente que se ve con armas en las calles, habituales tiroteos y el miedo que te meten de niño de que en cualquier momento puede entrar un loco a disparar. Tambien de lo carisima que es la sanidad llevando a mucha gente a la ruina o la muerte. Y para rematar el mundo laboral donde se trabaja hasta morir. Como conclusion dice que en España ha podido tener una vida digna con un sueldo modesto por primera vez en su vida.
> 
> Increible que existan imbeciles en España que quieran importar mierdas de USAnas.



Eres un imbecil que nunca ha puesto pie en USA. 

Si, hay mucho useño que pierde el foco y vive para trabajar pero tambien hay mucho negro que trabaja para cobrar subvenciones. 
Lo hermoso de Estados Unidos es que te puedes partir el lomo trabajando y se te paga, yo soy de México y acá trabajar mucho y esforzarte casi siempre te deja con la sensación de que hay 3 sanguijuelas disfrutando de tu trabajo y la paga no compensa el esfuerzo y estoy seguro que España es mas lo segundo que lo primero. 
Ademas la culto al trabajo no es algo imperativo, si quieres una semana de vacaciones al año ahorra el 1.7% de tu salario, si quieres 10 días guarda el 2%. Millones de mejicanos y yankis se toman vacaciones cada año y laboran de 9 a 5. 
Me da que el fondo de la cuestión es que la gringa mientras trabajó en EUA era abusada por sus jefes y tiene problemas para decir NO y pedir. Al llegar a España la entronan como gringa y descubre que no es tan difícil decir No. 

El sistema de salud useño se desmadró por las subvenciones gubernamentales, basicamente mientras mas alta sea la tarifa más plata mete el gobierno, y es cierto que es un Problema muy yanki pero la gringa también paga seguro medico privado en España.


----------



## terro6666 (12 Feb 2022)

Parmel dijo:


> Vox / PP los partidos que quieren americanizar España: grandísimos hijos de puta.



En Suiza hay más armas por habitante que en usa, tal vez lo que quiere vox es Suizar España, no creeest?


----------



## BitJoros (12 Feb 2022)

fluffy dijo:


> Ha descubierto que aquí hay una cosa que se llama deuda y que sirve para recibir más de lo que das, y claro, tonta del todo no es.



Claro, los trillones de mierdolares que imprimen allí no es deuda, es "oro".


----------



## Javiser (12 Feb 2022)

Palpatine dijo:


> Melafó hasta hacerla sangrar chepas style



Venía a eso. Lo demás ni lo comento


----------



## Jackblack (12 Feb 2022)

Klapaucius dijo:


> Y se pensará que en Europa hay seguridad.



Hombre en España más q en EEUU seguro.
Por la,simple razón d q allí cualquiera puede tener un arma.
Además q la gente aquí no está preparada para tener armas ni d lejos.


----------



## BogadeAriete (12 Feb 2022)

Parmel dijo:


> Vox / PP los partidos que quieren americanizar España: grandísimos hijos de puta.



Y PSOEZ y Pudrimos pretenden Venezuelizarla...


----------



## koul (12 Feb 2022)

fluffy dijo:


> Sí la tiene.
> Pero es que obviamente me refiero a España, que es el modelo de país que quiere la tipa del vídeo.
> Para hablar de cortitos primero hay que tener comprensión lectora, amigo.



Eres cortito porque piensas que tu argumento de mierda sobre la deuda vale para algo. 
Usa se endeuda para pagar misiles y milicos, España (o Europa) para pagar un centro de salud o una paguita de subsistencia. 
La chica ve que con lo segundo se vive tranquilo y bien. 
Tú como pareces un adorador de los yanquees lo mismo te parece mejor lo primero.


----------



## BudSpencer (12 Feb 2022)

Inútil estadounidense incapaz de tener un trabajo decente. No le queda otra que vivir en barrios de mierda y los barrios de mierda españoles son "mejores" que los de EEUU


----------



## koul (12 Feb 2022)

Ufo dijo:


> En general todos los ideólogo libertarios son pro anglos y poco tiene que ver con la derecha conservadora



Se llama complejo de inferioridad y en otros casos lamebotismo. 
Muy extendidos los dos entre los derechuzos antiespañoles.


----------



## elbaranda (12 Feb 2022)

Y que dice de los impuestos hezpañordos?


----------



## Guillotin (12 Feb 2022)

chusto dijo:


> Imaginate que desde niño te hacen hacer simulacros de esos, y que todos los dias tengas el miedo de que entre un tarado a pegar tiros a todo el mundo.
> 
> USA es una sociedad muy enferma.






Este hombre es genial cuando nos muestra a los gringos es su esencia, un país con unas leyes creadas por gente con un rifle en una mano y una biblia en la otra.
Gente ladrona que se apropia por la vía de la fuerza (el rifle) de las cosas, del territorio, y crea unas leyes extraídas de la interpretación interesada que hacen de la biblia, la única lectura de que disponían los que sabían leer.

Tiene conferencias muy interesantes donde* la leyenda rosa* que nos han contado sobre EEUU, cuando le escuchas, la leyenda rosa se nos cae.

EEUU es un territorio en formación durante más de 150 años, y cuenta con una historia de poco más de 200 años.


----------



## t_chip (12 Feb 2022)

chusto dijo:


> Se queja de la falta de seguridad por gente que se ve con armas en las calles, habituales tiroteos y el miedo que te meten de niño de que en cualquier momento puede entrar un loco a disparar. Tambien de lo carisima que es la sanidad llevando a mucha gente a la ruina o la muerte. Y para rematar el mundo laboral donde se trabaja hasta morir. Como conclusion dice que en España ha podido tener una vida digna con un sueldo modesto por primera vez en su vida.
> 
> Increible que existan imbeciles en España que quieran importar mierdas de USAnas.



Sois vosotros los que queréis exportar mierdas de comunistas asesinos de masas a USA y a todo el mundo, porque claro....si hay posibilidad de elegir, ?quien iba a ser tan subnormal de elegir lo vuestro.


!!YO NO REMO PARA TI, CAGÓN!!

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Barspin (12 Feb 2022)

Parmel dijo:


> Vox / PP los partidos que quieren americanizar España: grandísimos hijos de puta.




No. Va más allá. Concretamente, los tratados del Atlántico Norte firmados en los 70-80. La actual NATO, vaya.


----------



## chusto (12 Feb 2022)

El Caga Chele dijo:


> Eres un imbecil que nunca ha puesto pie en USA.
> 
> Si, hay mucho useño que pierde el foco y vive para trabajar pero tambien hay mucho negro que trabaja para cobrar subvenciones.
> Lo hermoso de Estados Unidos es que te puedes partir el lomo trabajando y se te paga, yo soy de México y acá trabajar mucho y esforzarte casi siempre te deja con la sensación de que hay 3 sanguijuelas disfrutando de tu trabajo y la paga no compensa el esfuerzo y estoy seguro que España es mas lo segundo que lo primero.
> ...



Has estado viviendo en España como esta chica americana?? Pues entonces a callar, hijo de Malinche. 

Mas respeto cuando te dirijas a los hijos de la madre patria que os bajaron de las piramides demoniacas y os cristianizaron para poneros presentables al resto del mundo.


----------



## Paradise_man (12 Feb 2022)

Típica progre commieforniana que seguramente sea freelance o tenga un buen trabajo con buen sueldo (2000 euros para ellos es un salario bajo) y no haya tenido que ir al hospital en España....
Ya verás cuando alguien le atraque o tenga que esperar meses para una operación..... Cuando en USA en pocos días o incluso a veces el mismo día la operan....

Pues que quieres que te diga....el modelo sanitario de USA es mucho más barato que la seguridad social(siendo que es carísimo especialmente por la alta cantidad de juicios que hay contra los hospitales y médicos debidos a errores y fallos), con salarios mayores, apenas paro y en la mayoría de Estados puedes defenderte de alguien que quiera dañarte o robarte.... Mucho más libre que pacolandia


----------



## chusto (12 Feb 2022)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Típica progre commieforniana que seguramente sea freelance o tenga un buen trabajo con buen sueldo (2000 euros para ellos es un salario bajo) y no haya tenido que ir al hospital en España....
> Ya verás cuando alguien le atraque o tenga que esperar meses para una operación..... Cuando en USA en pocos días o incluso a veces el mismo día la operan....
> 
> 
> Pues que quieres que te diga....el modelo sanitario de USA es mucho más barato que la seguridad social(siendo que es carísimo especialmente por la alta cantidad de juicios que hay contra los hospitales y médicos debidos a errores y fallos), con salarios mayores, apenas paro y en la mayoría de Estados puedes defenderte de alguien que quiera dañarte o robarte.... Mucho más libre que pacolandia



Para denijrancia de tu ostentible retraso, creo que es tejana. 

Como no has visto el video, sigues repitiendo las mismas subnormalidades que lees en 4chan y tal. 
La tia lo dice bien claro, la gente MUERE o se ARRUINA porque no pueden pagarse la sanidad. 

Ademas tambien cuenta que eso de ver en la calle gente con armas, no da nada de seguridad. Porque como eres profundamente subnormal, te piensas que si dejaran llevar armas serias tu el unico que las podria tener e ibas a ser el puto amo de tu barrio.

El problema viene cuando cualquiera puede tener armas y un simple discusion entre dos subnormales como tu, puede escalar a un tiroteo mortal.


----------



## Topacio (12 Feb 2022)

Tiene cara de niñata progre, en España está contenta porque está de acuerdo con esta distopia feminazi


----------



## Paradise_man (12 Feb 2022)

chusto dijo:


> Para denijrancia de tu ostentible retraso, creo que es tejana.
> 
> Como no has visto el video, sigues repitiendo las mismas subnormalidades que lees en 4chan y tal.
> La tia lo dice bien claro, la gente MUERE o se ARRUINA porque no pueden pagarse la sanidad.
> ...



Mira, conozco muy bien USA,tengo amigos ahi y mi exnovia era puertorriqueña así que seguramente tenga más conocimiento del tema que un Paco que repite como un loro las soflamas de los progres americanos..... Se arruinan y mueren los irresponsables que no pagan el seguro médico y como no tienen seguro les piden 200.000 euros por una operación que obviamente no pueden pagar de ninguna forma y que de otra manera al menos la mayor parte se la pagaría el seguro aún con el seguro más barato y lonchafinista del mercado,porque prefieren gastarse el dinero en oxycodona,moonshine y las tragaperras del cybercafe a.k.a sweepstakes, y porque la televisión por cable es sagrada junto a cambiar de coche mínimo cada dos años y la plasma nueva gigante white trash style...y por eso piden lo de "sanidad gratuita para todos".... De hecho a muchos progres americanos que no tienen ni puta idea de nada les he quitado la tontería enseñándole lo que un trabajador paga en España,lo que su jefe paga por el a la seguridad social y cual es el salario medio.... Y no pudieron ni rechistarme, vamos, a unos cuantos les abrí los ojos respecto a la "sanidad pública gratuita".....
¿Cuál es mayor subnormalidad, repetir las gilipolleces progres de USA sin fundamento o bien comparar los dos sistemas con números sobre la mesa?
Sabes lo que no da seguridad, una policía que solo sirve para actuar contra sus ciudadanos que monopolize la defensa...
La seguridad solo te la puedes dar tu mismo, nadie más y las armas son un instrumento, lo principal es andar con ojo y tener dos dedos de frente.
Obviamente no me creo eso, de hecho cuando todo el mundo está armado es cuando existe esa seguridad, ¿sabes porque? Porque cuando sabes que el otro está armado, te andas con más ojo y tiendes a meterte menos en líos o bien a hacer determinadas cosas que podrían provocar una actitud de defensa del otro(sacar la pistola como amenaza)

El que tiene un poco de calle(al parecer tú no tienes absolutamente nada de esto) sabe que los problemas que escalan en ese tipo de situaciones mortales se dan cuando uno de ellos está en situación de desventaja, por ejemplo uno lleva navaja y otro no, porque nadie quiere morir, aunque siempre hay excepciones que confirman la regla.


----------



## chusto (12 Feb 2022)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Mira, conozco muy bien USA,tengo amigos ahi y mi exnovia era puertorriqueña así que seguramente tenga más conocimiento del tema que un Paco que repite como un loro las soflamas de los progres americanos..... Se arruinan y mueren los irresponsables que no pagan el seguro médico y como no tienen seguro les piden 200.000 euros por una operación que obviamente no pueden pagar de ninguna forma y que de otra manera al menos la mayor parte se la pagaría el seguro aún con el seguro más barato y lonchafinista del mercado,porque prefieren gastarse el dinero en oxycodona,moonshine y las tragaperras del cybercafe a.k.a sweepstakes, y porque la televisión por cable es sagrada junto a cambiar de coche mínimo cada dos años y la plasma nueva gigante white trash style...y por eso piden lo de "sanidad gratuita para todos".... De hecho a muchos progres americanos que no tienen ni puta idea de nada les he quitado la tontería enseñándole lo que un trabajador paga en España,lo que su jefe paga por el a la seguridad social y cual es el salario medio.... Y no pudieron ni rechistarme, vamos, a unos cuantos les abrí los ojos respecto a la "sanidad pública gratuita".....
> ¿Cuál es mayor subnormalidad, repetir las gilipolleces progres de USA sin fundamento o bien comparar los dos sistemas con números sobre la mesa?
> Sabes lo que no da seguridad, una policía que solo sirve para actuar contra sus ciudadanos que monopolize la defensa...
> La seguridad solo te la puedes dar tu mismo, nadie más y las armas son un instrumento, lo principal es andar con ojo y tener dos dedos de frente.
> ...



Todas las tonterias que dices, ya las ha respondido esta chica aqui. Aun con seguro medico, es dificil entrar en lo que llaman copagos, con lo que al final te gastas un paston en medicos. Y eso si estas solo, si eres una familia con dos hijos, claro que sale muchisimo mas caro que la sanidad publica de aqui.

Incluso la chica cuenta que tiene un seguro medico privado aqui, y sale mas barato. Lo que no sabe esta chica, es que los seguros medicos privados en España salen asequibles porque detras hay una sanidad publica potente. Ademas los privados tampoco cubren todo, y determinadas cosas mejor que vayas a la publica.

Quiero terminar de humillandote contandote que en USA, los MILITARES tienen una SANIDAD PUBLICA que les cubre practicamente todo a ellos y sus familias, incluso a los veteranos. Vamos, que si tan maravillosa es la sanidad privada gusana, no entiendo que hace el ejercito dandoles sanidad publica a sus soldados.






Sistema Militar de Salud de EUA - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




_
The *Military Health System* (*MHS*) is a form of nationalized health care operated within the United States Department of Defense that provides health care to active duty, Reserve component and retired U.S. Military personnel and their dependents.[1]

The missions of the MHS are complex and interrelated:[2]

_

_To ensure America’s 1.4 million active duty and 331,000 reserve-component personnel are healthy so they can complete their national security missions._
_To ensure that all active and reserve medical personnel in uniform are trained and ready to provide medical care in support of operational forces around the world._
_*To provide a medical benefit commensurate with the service and sacrifice of more than 9.5 million active duty personnel, military retirees and their families.*_
_
The MHS also provides health care, through the TRICARE health plan, to:[3]

_

_active duty service members and their families,_
_retired service members and their families,_
_Reserve component members and their families,_
_*surviving family members,*_
_*Medal of Honor recipients and their families*_
_some former spouses, and_


----------



## Feriri88 (12 Feb 2022)

Pues como mi pueblo y Madrid 


Hay cocido maragato en Wyoming?


----------



## Paradise_man (12 Feb 2022)

> Todas las tonterias que dices, ya las ha respondido esta chica aqui. Aun con seguro medico, es dificil entrar en lo que llaman copagos, con lo que al final te gastas un paston en medicos. Y eso si estas solo, si eres una familia con dos hijos, claro que sale muchisimo mas caro que la sanidad publica de aqui.



Una cosa es el coste de las operaciones y otra es el coste de las visitas al doctor, todo depende del seguro que tengas si te cubre x visitas al doctor y pruebas o no, pero las visitas y pruebas es lo de menos, lo caro es las operaciones que si te cubren los seguros,pero sigue saliendo muchísimo más barato que la sanidad pública española a pesar de tener que pagar las visitas al doctor.



> Incluso la chica cuenta que tiene un seguro medico privado aqui, y sale mas barato. Lo que no sabe esta chica, es que los seguros medicos privados en España salen asequibles porque detras hay una sanidad publica potente. Ademas los privados tampoco cubren todo, y determinadas cosas mejor que vayas a la publica.



Sale más barato por dos cosas que en USA encarecen el seguro médico:

Por un lado, porque el gobierno de USA lo que hace es dar subsidios que a la larga hacen que el precio de los seguros aumenten(hay muchos estudios que lo demuestran) y es el mismo motivo que también afectó al precio de las carreras universitarias.


Por el otro, la alta cantidad de litigios que hay en USA respecto a temas sanitarios y que hace que los seguros de responsabilidad civil que deben tener los hospitales aumenten el precio del seguro. Aquí todos hemos oído de gente que en una operación les han dejado algún instrumento dentro, simplemente te programan una operación y te lo quitan. Ahí ante una negligencia médica similar, la familia demandaría al hospital (la justicia ahí va como un cohete y demandar a alguien es baratísimo), el hospital tendría que inmediatamente quitarle el instrumental haciéndose totalmente cargo del coste e indemnizar al paciente con cantidades que pueden llegar a 1M de USD



> Quiero terminar de humillandote contandote que en USA, los MILITARES tienen una SANIDAD PUBLICA que les cubre practicamente todo a ellos y sus familias, incluso a los veteranos. Vamos, que si tan maravillosa es la sanidad privada gusana, no entiendo que hace el ejercito dandoles sanidad publica a sus soldados.



No humillas a nadie, de hecho si tuvieras algo de conocimiento sobre lo que hablas, sabrías que los militares tanto en activo como veteranos se han quejado muchísimo sobre el sistema sanitario que tienen para ellos, calificándolo bastante mal, incluso hay estudios que dicen que las malas prácticas médicas y problemas de estos son muy superiores a los de los hospitales privados. Las quejas a esa cobertura sanitaria son bastante frecuentes. Tanto que hay militares que acaban recurriendo a médicos civiles privados pagando todo de su bolsillo.









In Military Care, a Pattern of Errors but Not Scrutiny (Published 2014)


An examination of the nation’s military hospitals by The New York Times finds a system where avoidable, sometimes deadly, errors are chronic and scrutiny is sporadic.




www.nytimes.com













Military health system: Patients say they can’t get in to see their doctors


<iframe width="920" height="655" src="http://www.usatoday.com/interactive/16671451/" frameborder="0" style="overflow:...




www.militarytimes.com








Por cierto, como veo que no tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas el TRICARE es lo mismo que el ISFAS en España, vamos, un seguro de sanidad privada pero pagada con dinero público para el ejército.
Sigue hablando sin saber de qué hablas que veo que te va bien, tipico cuñado de "ej que tenemoh la mejor sanidah der mundoh"


----------



## sivigliano (12 Feb 2022)

wysiwyg dijo:


> En España estás condenado a vivir en un zulo y pagar impuestos hasta morir.
> 
> En EEUU hay muchos sitios con vivienda barata y se cobra un montón (Texas por ejemplo). La inseguridad es por los negros.
> 
> Si quieres progresar en la vida, EEUU. Si quieres ser un mediocre, España.



En España a 100 metros del piso donde vivo hay mansiones que valen una pasta. Acaso en España todo el mundo vive en pisos de 50 metros?. Casas unifamiliares con patio salvo en Madrid, Barcelona o País Vasco o Baleares es factible comprar y no hay que irse a pueblos perdidos de 500 habitantes. De hecho varios amigos míos y compañeros de trabajo viven en casas en los alrededores de Sevilla e incluso dentro de Sevilla en la periferia con sus garajes, patios para barbacoas y alguno hasta con piscina. Y no son ninguno potentados, gente currante en unidades familiares de 3000 a 6000 euros al mes.


----------



## Cui Bono (12 Feb 2022)

El Caga Chele dijo:


> Eres un imbecil que nunca ha puesto pie en USA.
> 
> Si, hay mucho useño que pierde el foco y vive para trabajar pero tambien hay mucho negro que trabaja para cobrar subvenciones.
> Lo hermoso de Estados Unidos es que te puedes partir el lomo trabajando y se te paga, yo soy de México y acá trabajar mucho y esforzarte casi siempre te deja con la sensación de que hay 3 sanguijuelas disfrutando de tu trabajo y la paga no compensa el esfuerzo y estoy seguro que España es mas lo segundo que lo primero.
> ...



Has hecho pleno. 

Exactamente es eso. La sanguijuela ataca por doble banda (empresa y estado), favorece la explotación y cuanto más trabajes en España más golosos se vuelven tanto estado como empresario, siendo incentivada la mediocridad. El estado a la que cobres un poco por encima de la mediana en sueldo te clava desde 10 a 18% en IRPF y luego hasta 35-40%, porque sí, por sobresalir. El empresario también pagaría más seguros sociales.

La chica debe tener seguro privado sí o sí, porque tal y como está ahora la Sanidad en España va a echar de menos cualquier seguro básico americano. Mientras trabaje tendrá cobertura estatal para las cosas gordas pero perderá la visa cuando termine y habrán pagado por ella IRPF y seguros sociales por importe mayor de lo que le cuesta allí un seguro médico para una persona joven.


----------



## fluffy (12 Feb 2022)

BitJoros dijo:


> Claro, los trillones de mierdolares que imprimen allí no es deuda, es "oro".



Igual que la que imprime el BCE. Pero allí no la dedican a crear subsidiarios del estado, y además, tienen la sartén por el mango, no como cierto país al sur de Europa, que ha de rezar todos los días para que las condiciones y los tipos de interés no le destruya.


----------



## Cui Bono (12 Feb 2022)

chusto dijo:


> Todas las tonterias que dices, ya las ha respondido esta chica aqui. Aun con seguro medico, es dificil entrar en lo que llaman copagos, con lo que al final te gastas un paston en medicos. Y eso si estas solo, si eres una familia con dos hijos, claro que sale muchisimo mas caro que la sanidad publica de aqui.
> 
> Incluso la chica cuenta que tiene un seguro medico privado aqui, y sale mas barato. Lo que no sabe esta chica, es que los seguros medicos privados en España salen asequibles porque detras hay una sanidad publica potente. Ademas los privados tampoco cubren todo, y determinadas cosas mejor que vayas a la publica.



Estás muy perdido. 

Si el IRPF fuera del 5% y no del 15% tendrías el 10% para un seguro. 

Si los seguros sociales son 600€, los produces tú y los "paga el empresario" es son 7200€/año, 250.000 en 35 años, de ahí salen las pensiones. 

Si cada año pagas en IVA e impuerstos especiales unos 3500-4000€ de ahí también hay buen pico para sanidad. 

Lo que no te dejan en USA es no currar y ser un parásito o darte un curro funci para calentar silla. Quien no curra no tiene el sueño americano y funciona porque el que vive en pisos allí es un loser. 

Y si se te tuerce la vida, tiene MediCare, MedicAid y toda una red de asistencia privada de caridad que es muy generosa. El norteamericano no es un ser indolente que te dejará tirado, pero antes se asegurará durante tu vida que sabes lo que te espera y que no te esfuerzas lo suficiente. Igualito que en España, hoyga.


----------



## Cui Bono (12 Feb 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> En España a 100 metros del piso donde vivo hay mansiones que valen una pasta. Acaso en España todo el mundo vive en pisos de 50 metros?. Casas unifamiliares con patio salvo en Madrid, Barcelona o País Vasco o Baleares es factible comprar y no hay que irse a pueblos perdidos de 500 habitantes. De hecho varios amigos míos y compañeros de trabajo viven en casas en los alrededores de Sevilla e incluso dentro de Sevilla en la periferia con sus garajes, patios para barbacoas y alguno hasta con piscina. Y no son ninguno potentados, gente currante en unidades familiares de 3000 a 6000 euros al mes.



El Aljarafe? Montequinto? Eso es Sevilla? Eso es vida con la mierda de transporte público de Sevilla a Suburbia?
Cuántos pisos hay por cada chalete en Santa Clara?


----------



## fluffy (12 Feb 2022)

koul dijo:


> Eres cortito porque piensas que tu argumento de mierda sobre la deuda vale para algo.
> Usa se endeuda para pagar misiles y milicos, España (o Europa) para pagar un centro de salud o una paguita de subsistencia.
> La chica ve que con lo segundo se vive tranquilo y bien.
> Tú como pareces un adorador de los yanquees lo mismo te parece mejor lo primero.



Que sí, que no sabes ni leer y has metido la pata con tu primera respuesta.
Esto que me respondes es otra cosa y otro debate, pero no quita que seas un inútil que no sabe ni comprender un mensaje corto y claro.
Seguramente rojo.


----------



## jus (12 Feb 2022)

chusto dijo:


> Lo cuenta bien clarito la chica. Hay gente que anda con armas por la calle y eso da una inseguridad total. Ademas que las armas las puede comprar cualquier chalado y montarla un dia. Para defender tu propiedad, lo mejor es vivir en una sociedad justa donde la gente viva tranquila. Asi nadie entrara en tu casa para robarte.



Antaño en los pueblos era típico tener escopeta para cazar.

Por qué se tenía sensación de seguridad en general a pesar que muchos tenían un arma tocha en casa?

Fácil. Porque había una homogeneidad étnica cultural religiosa y en general eso te daba sentimiento de pertenencia a una población y te hacía sentir seguro o arropado. Suma a la fuerte red de seguridad de tu familia para momentos duros.. padres abuelos hermanos tíos lejos y... VECINOS sobre todo. Y más las mujeres amas de casa que vigilan todo mejor y sabian cuidar la familia

En EEUU si mezclas negros chinos latinos blancos generas guettos, generas falta de dependencia a una sociedad y si encima hay pobreza o problemas pues sacar una pipa te soluciona algo en día para comer o tener estátus.


----------



## Cui Bono (12 Feb 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Pues como mi pueblo y Madrid
> 
> 
> Hay cocido maragato en Wyoming?



En Guayomin no conocen la chanfaina ni el farinato. Son unos atrasados


----------



## chusto (12 Feb 2022)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Por cierto, como veo que no tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas el TRICARE es lo mismo que el ISFAS en España, vamos, un seguro de sanidad privada pero pagada con dinero público para el ejército.
> Sigue hablando sin saber de qué hablas que veo que te va bien, tipico cuñado de "ej que tenemoh la mejor sanidah der mundoh"



Pagado con dinero publico y ofrecido en instalaciones del ejercito. TEn el fondo tu mismo reconoces que es un sistema publico. Mas tonto no puedes ser.

Y si quieres te puedo poner casos de facturas de un millon de dolares por tratar a alguien de COVID. Algo que en España no sale por ese precio ni de coña. Pero como eres tonto perdido, pues no los vas a reconocer.


----------



## Ghosterin (12 Feb 2022)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Típica progre commieforniana que seguramente sea freelance o tenga un buen trabajo con buen sueldo (2000 euros para ellos es un salario bajo) y no haya tenido que ir al hospital en España....
> Ya verás cuando alguien le atraque o tenga que esperar meses para una operación..... Cuando en USA en pocos días o incluso a veces el mismo día la operan....
> 
> Pues que quieres que te diga....*el modelo sanitario de USA es mucho más barato que la seguridad social*(siendo que es carísimo especialmente por la alta cantidad de juicios que hay contra los hospitales y médicos debidos a errores y fallos), con salarios mayores, apenas paro y en la mayoría de Estados puedes defenderte de alguien que quiera dañarte o robarte.... Mucho más libre que pacolandia



Pues para ser "mucho más barato" que la Seguridad Social (en realidad no es así, ya que mientras España se dejó en 2016 en torno al 6% del PIB en sanidad pública, EEUU se gastó ese año el 8% con unos resultados que desde luego no son mejores que los nuestros, pese a la notable pérdida de calidad de la sanidad pública española en los últimos 20 años), no se porque la gente tiene tantos problemas para pagar su seguro de salud, o para que este les cubra sin poner pegas algo más que unas cuantas tiritas y escayolas.




__





Home


OECD's dissemination platform for all published content - books, podcasts, serials and statistics




www.oecd-ilibrary.org


----------



## WasP (12 Feb 2022)

Lo de la gente teniendo que recurrir al GoFundMe para pagarse tratamientos médicos me ha llegado al alma... Eso es una hijoputada con todas las letras.


----------



## Paradise_man (12 Feb 2022)

chusto dijo:


> Pagado con dinero publico y ofrecido en instalaciones del ejercito. TEn el fondo tu mismo reconoces que es un sistema publico. Mas tonto no puedes ser.
> 
> Y si quieres te puedo poner casos de facturas de un millon de dolares por tratar a alguien de COVID. Algo que en España no sale por ese precio ni de coña. Pero como eres tonto perdido, pues no los vas a reconocer.



Pagado con dinero público y con opción a tener un servicio ofrecido en hospitales privados civiles que suele ser bastante demandado, como el ISFAS,pero como eres un ignorante que no sabe de lo que habla...pues eso








Yo no he reconocido que sea un sistema público, he dicho que tienes la opción de acudir a un hospital privado.... No es público ni privado al 100% , pero vamos sigue hablando sin tener ni idea.
Si, hay facturas de 1 millón de dólares ¿pero acaso de verdad puedes pensar que la paga la persona? Esa factura se envía al seguro que es quien te la cubre. 
Pero eso, sigue recurriendo a los insultos, que ese es el recurso fácil de los ignorantes sin argumentos


----------



## manottas (12 Feb 2022)

chusto dijo:


> Se queja de la falta de seguridad por gente que se ve con armas en las calles, habituales tiroteos y el miedo que te meten de niño de que en cualquier momento puede entrar un loco a disparar. Tambien de lo carisima que es la sanidad llevando a mucha gente a la ruina o la muerte. Y para rematar el mundo laboral donde se trabaja hasta morir. Como conclusion dice que en España ha podido tener una vida digna con un sueldo modesto por primera vez en su vida.
> 
> Increible que existan imbeciles en España que quieran importar mierdas de USAnas.



No he visto el video.

Pero yo siempre hago un distingo en la palabra "vivir" en un pais. Vivir realmente en un pais es cuando tienes que ir al banco pedir un credito y pagarlo, vivir es tener que usar la sanidad de ese pais, vivir es pagar impuestos, vivir es ir al juzgado.

Ir de Erasmus varios meses, vivir de jubilado 5 o 6 meses, o vivir con dinero casapapi tirando de la tarjeta no es vivir en otro pais o llevar viviendo en otro pais 3 meses no es conocer ni equiparar paises.

Cada pais tiene su idiosincrasia propia y el que se adapta sobrevive.

Yo conozco aqui en USA miles de inmigrantes que viven aqui con la mentalidad de su pais, las costumbres de su pais, la alimentacion de su pais, la television de su pais, rodeados de gente de su pais vivendo en una queja y una "morriña" eterna porque no se adaptan.


----------



## Cui Bono (12 Feb 2022)

chusto dijo:


> Pagado con dinero publico y ofrecido en instalaciones del ejercito. TEn el fondo tu mismo reconoces que es un sistema publico. Mas tonto no puedes ser.
> 
> Y si quieres te puedo poner casos de facturas de un millon de dolares por tratar a alguien de COVID. Algo que en España no sale por ese precio ni de coña. Pero como eres tonto perdido, pues no los vas a reconocer.



Lo de Resines por cuánto ha salido, mes y medio? 

En sistemas mutualizados, como tu seguro de coche, las cosas funcionan igual de bien o mal que con el estado mutualizándonos. 

Si vas a USA, paga tu seguro, no racanees o ten una vida repleta del buen sentido del ahorro y con fuertes lazos familiares, porque a lo mejor el copagop de tu hermano necesita un apoyo si le entra algo chungo. 

Allí ahorrarás o asegurarás, pero nadie te va a quitar hasta el 55% de tu salario obligando a asegurar en una cosa llamada Sanidad que funciona como el culo y en otra cosa llamada Justicia que tampoco te devolverá tu vida con 1 millón de euros si un hijoputa se te cruza.


----------



## Cui Bono (12 Feb 2022)

Ghosterin dijo:


> Pues para ser "mucho más barato" que la Seguridad Social (en realidad no es así, ya que mientras España se dejó en 2016 en torno al 6% del PIB en sanidad pública, EEUU se gastó ese año el 8% con unos resultados que desde luego no son mejores que los nuestros, pese a la notable pérdida de calidad de la sanidad pública española en los últimos 20 años), no se porque la gente tiene tantos problemas para pagar su seguro de salud, o para que este les cubra sin poner pegas algo más que unas cuantas tiritas y escayolas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Son excepciones. Ellos pueden decir que tener cita para año y medio o irte a la privada apor tu TAC es signo de que el sistema público español te condena a muerte por incapacidad de diagnóstico temprano.


----------



## wysiwyg (12 Feb 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> En España a 100 metros del piso donde vivo hay mansiones que valen una pasta. Acaso en España todo el mundo vive en pisos de 50 metros?. Casas unifamiliares con patio salvo en Madrid, Barcelona o País Vasco o Baleares es factible comprar y no hay que irse a pueblos perdidos de 500 habitantes. De hecho varios amigos míos y compañeros de trabajo viven en casas en los alrededores de Sevilla e incluso dentro de Sevilla en la periferia con sus garajes, patios para barbacoas y alguno hasta con piscina. Y no son ninguno potentados, gente currante en unidades familiares de 3000 a 6000 euros al mes.











El 65% de los españoles reside en pisos, el segundo mayor porcentaje de la zona euro


Las familias europeas pueden haber experimentado la vida durante este último año de pandemia de manera muy diferente en función del tipo de vivienda en el que residen.




www.funcas.es





Si sales de España, verás la diferencia


----------



## Paradise_man (12 Feb 2022)

Ghosterin dijo:


> Pues para ser "mucho más barato" que la Seguridad Social (en realidad no es así, ya que mientras España se dejó en 2016 en torno al 6% del PIB en sanidad pública, EEUU se gastó ese año el 8% con unos resultados que desde luego no son mejores que los nuestros, pese a la notable pérdida de calidad de la sanidad pública española en los últimos 20 años), no se porque la gente tiene tantos problemas para pagar su seguro de salud, o para que este les cubra sin poner pegas algo más que unas cuantas tiritas y escayolas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo he dicho antes, una de las cosas que más ha provocado la subida de los precios de los seguros ha sido la intervención del gobierno subsidiandolos, tal como ha pasado al igual en las universidades, a eso añádele las regulaciones que hacen que solo unos pocos proveedores estén en el mercado + alta cantidad de demandas por asuntos médicos.









The Cost of Hospital Protectionism


The next wave of health-care debates looks likely to be just as misdirected as the last. Everyone is concerned about exploding costs, but no one wants to focus on what's driving them: the protectionist nature of government intervention in the marketp...




www.nationalaffairs.com





Sobre los problemas para pagar el seguro, como he dicho, es por parte de cierto sector marginal de la población que prefieren usar su dinero para pagar vicios, ya que la población de pocos ingresos tienen acceso a subsidios federales y estatales que les cubren la mayor parte del pago de los seguros e incluso el acceso a la comida (food stamps).
Sobre lo que cubren los seguros, depende de la cobertura contratada, si contratas el mínimo obviamente luego vas a tener que pagar más respecto a tus gastos sanitarios. Cómo digo, si te organizas y tienes el mejor seguro sanitario no deberías tener muchos problemas, pero obviamente hay personas que prefieren dedicar a esto poco dinero, y luego vienen los lloros y los clamores de "sanidad gratuita para todos".


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Feb 2022)

La sanidad en España es igual de cara, lo que pasa es que la pagan otros a través de impuestos abusivos. 

La sanidad es uno de los mayores sumideros de dinero público . la mejor disculpa para saquear el dinero de la gente. 

Se entiende si " se hiciese público el gasto que las mascotas tienen en los veterinarios " y saliese de los mismos impuestos de la gente que no tiene ni gatos ni perros . Los veterinarios harían procedimientos carísimos con el fin de aumentar la factura ya que " el dinero público no es de nadie " .

España es una sociedad en descomposición donde no deja vivir a la gente , ni montar empresas , ni formar familias por el acoso estatal y leyes discriminatorias y delirantes que atacan al hombre por el hecho de serlo , algo único en el planeta y en la historia de la humanidad . 









DIFERENCIAS DE DERECHOS ENTRE MUJERES Y HOMBRES EN ESPAÑA


PÁGINA DE INICIO DIFERENCIAS DE DERECHOS MUJERES-HOMBRES EN ESPAÑA. DERECHOS DE LAS MUJERES SOBRE LOS HOMBRES. A continuación se enumeran las diferencias legales que existen en España (año 2020 y actualizando a medida que se encuentran más) entre mujeres y hombres. Se puede apreciar que TODAS...




diferenciaslegaleshombremujerenespana.law.blog






Por no hablar de las constantes tensiones y enfrentamientos absurdos nacionalistas y de extrema izquierda cuyo terrorismo asesinó a cientos de personas inocentes y obligó a huir a muchos miles más . Teniendo al país en vilo durante décadas. 

En Estados Unidos nadie te impide que puedas progresar y parar cuando te de la gana. 

Como ejemplo los hijos de Julio Iglesias que huyeron de España después de que hubiesen secuestrado a su abuelo , al final los hijos de puta que ahora son socios del gobierno , les hicieron un favor. De haberse quedado en España serían unos mindundi y sin embargo en Estados Unidos han conseguido hacer una gran fortuna . El acoso a la hija en su día por parte de la prensa mierdera de este país se tenía que calificar como otro tipo de terrorismo. 

¿ por qué sigo en España ? porque hago todo lo posible para pasar desapercibido . 









El secuestro del padre de Julio Iglesias por ETA: una falsa entrevista, veinte días encerrado y un rescate casual


El 17 de enero de 1982 el ginecólogo Julio Iglesias Pugo fue liberado por un comando del Grupo Especial de Operaciones de la policía española. El grupo terrorista lo tenía secuestrado desde el 29 de diciembre, cuando tres hombres que se hicieron pasar por periodistas de la televisión alemana se...




www.infobae.com














El coste de no vacunarse contra el coronavirus y contagiarse: más de 40.000 euros en asistencia médica


Manel tiene 60 años y no se ha querido vacunar. Es un paciente ficticio que hemos creado para ejemplificar lo que cuesta la asistencia médica en España a una persona contagiada por coronavirus.




www.lasexta.com


----------



## manottas (12 Feb 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Estás muy perdido.
> 
> Si el IRPF fuera del 5% y no del 15% tendrías el 10% para un seguro.
> 
> ...



Te voy a hacer un resumen del sistema impositivo en USA vs España

En España para 56.000 euros estas en el maximo del IRPF (No me se exactamente los numeros pero por ahi anda) Creo que es el 48% de tipo maximo con los consiguientes tramos. Y ese sueldo no lo tiene ni el 0.8% de la poblacion.

En USA el equivalente de $60.000 el tramo impositivo (IRS la Hacienda americana) este año esta en el 11.09% ademas de los correspondientes tramos como en España. La clave... ese sueldo aqui lo gana practicamente cualquier persona no cualificada. Y te puedes deducir de todo.

De impuestos directos al consumo tenemo en España el 21% con caracter general y 10% en el reducido. En USA dependen de los condados y las ciudadades van desde un 4% a un 12% (la media estatal esta creo sobre el 6.5%) y en alimentacion, bebidas, higiene y medicamentos es un 0% siempre. Luego hay periodos especiales donde se aplican tasas 0% en ciertos productos; por ejemplo en el inicio del periodo escolar todo lo necesario para el colegio: uniformes, ropa para niños, material escolar, tablets, PC, etc. durante un par de semana 0%. En inicio de epoca de huracanes/nevadas 0% en todos los productos de supervivencia, herramientas, generadores, etc.

A igualdad de profesion en USA se tienen mas calidad de vida.

En España casi no hay diferencia de sueldo entre un no cualificado y un cualificado universitario, en USA es bestial

La diferencia clave son los ingresos por unidad familiar en USA una familia no cualificada con hijos menores sin despeinarse se plantan rapidamente en 100K-150K y cualificada junior en 150K-250K... y senior de 300K para arriba. La cultura del trabajo esta arraigada desde niños es habitual a los adolescentes sacarse unos dolares con trabajos eventuales o de fin de semana. Practicamente todos los universitarios tienen un trabajo parcial.

En España hay poquisimas familias que ambos conyugues tengan sueldos superiores a 60K anuales.


----------



## pacoperezgarci (12 Feb 2022)

Tanto liberale como rojos de mierda no salis del marco mental Yanki. Como si hubiera que escoger entre ser España o EEUU por cojones.


----------



## Giles Amaury (12 Feb 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Esta volverá a los EEUU sí o sí. Cuando se sienta sola o simplemente lo que ahora considera especialmente atractivo o sorprendente de España comience a ser algo cotidiano. Está cantadísimo. Aquí da clases de inglés y allí dará clases de español.



O se irá a otro país de Europa que tenga mejor nivel de vida que España, es decir, mejores salarios y menos paro.

Yo puedo entender que a un estadounidense le atraiga más el estilo y las condiciones de vida de otros países, pero lo que me cuesta entender es que ese estadounidense prefiera vivir en España con sus sueldos de miseria, sus cifras de paro escandalosas y con la mayoría de la población viviendo en zulos de 70 metros.


----------



## Paradise_man (12 Feb 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> O se irá a otro país de Europa que tenga mejor nivel de vida que España, es decir, mejores salarios y menos paro.
> 
> Yo puedo entender que a un estadounidense le atraiga más el estilo y las condiciones de vida de otros países, pero lo que me cuesta entender es que ese estadounidense prefiera vivir en España con sus sueldos de miseria, sus cifras de paro escandalosas y con la mayoría de la población viviendo en zulos de 70 metros.



Seguramente su sueldo le venga del extranjero o este contratada como profesora de inglés en una escuela o academia sacándose no menos de 2000€ al mes...
Acaso crees que está de reponedora en el Mercadona? Pues no


----------



## Giles Amaury (12 Feb 2022)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Seguramente su sueldo le venga del extranjero o este contratada como profesora de inglés en una escuela o academia sacándose no menos de 2000€ al mes...
> Acaso crees que está de reponedora en el Mercadona? Pues no



No, claro que no pienso eso, pero es que para un norteamericano ese sueldo de 2000 euros es una mierda. He conocido muchísimos norteamericanos como ella: universitarios que están en España entre 2 y 5 años pero luego se dan el piro de vuelta a Estados Unidos o se van a vivir a otros países europeos donde se vive mejor que en España, normalmente Alemania, Reino Unido, Irlanda y Holanda. Al principio se lo pasan muy bien en España porque están descubriendo cosas nuevas, pero al cabo de un tiempo lo de cobrar una mierda y vivir en zulos donde oye al vecino ir al baño les acaba cansando.


----------



## manottas (12 Feb 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Tiene una pinta de majara......
> 
> Me creo lo de que ahora esté "enamorada" de España porque para cierto tipo de personalidad el ambiente o cultura españolas les suele proporcionar AL PRINCIPIO un calor y una alegría que les suele resultar muy reconfortante. Sobre todo si tienen un trasfondo depresivo como es más que obvio con esta tipa en concreto. Al lado del depresivo ambiente de muchos de sus paises, España les resulta un alivio.
> 
> ...



Esta en Fase I. Ahora todo es lindo y maravilloso.


----------



## Cui Bono (12 Feb 2022)

manottas dijo:


> Te voy a hacer un resumen del sistema impositivo en USA vs España
> 
> En España para 56.000 euros estas en el maximo del IRPF (No me se exactamente los numeros pero por ahi anda) Creo que es el 48% de tipo maximo con los consiguientes tramos. Y ese sueldo no lo tiene ni el 0.8% de la poblacion.
> 
> ...



Alguien que gana 24000 euros al año netos tiene capacidad de consumir 20000 netos de otro trabajador, ya que un 25% o así es incrementado en el precio de lo que paga, bien por IVA o impuestos especiales (energía combuestibles) al consumo. Ponle otros mil euros más en servicios como basura, IBI, etc.. 

Tienes 19000 de posible consumo que no sean impuestos. 

Para tener ésto debes producir 32000 (24K + 17-20% IRPF), que en el caso que dices, de ganar más, se coloca en +45%IRPF) .
De los 32K, suma otros 8K que la empresa pone en concepto de seguros sociales, para ponerte en 40K que debes producir mínimo. 
Al empresario le soplan creo que un 15% sobre su beneficio, así que si quiere ganar 5000€ arriesgando esos 40k€ debe sumar un pico más, quizás 1000€. 

Para ganar 24000 netos has de producir entonces unos 46000€ y el cliente ha de ser capaz de gastarse 46K + IVA. 

Esto produce una ralentización en la velocidad de circulación del dinero, con costes de infraestructura y bienes de equipo no optimizados y un atrapamiento del curranmte en las franjas 1000/2000/3000€ / mes debido a la progresividad del IRPF y de los SS.

Yo prefiero mil veces el sistema americano. Prefiero ahorrar para imprevistos, tener un sistema nmixto de pensión, poder tener copago porque siempre tendré un colchón de ahorros, no temer llegar a los 50sin curro porque es fácil conseguir un curro, aunque sea bajuno, etc.. 

Es que me hace gracia que se hable peyorativamente de un país que cuando ponen videos de "barrios chungos" resulttan estar mejor que muchos barrios españoles de clase media, y son chungos porque hay alguna casa derroida, el césped no está cuidado o un 20% de coches tiene más de 10 años. 

Ejemplo:


----------



## manottas (12 Feb 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> No, claro que no pienso eso, pero es que para un norteamericano ese sueldo de 2000 euros es una mierda. He conocido muchísimos norteamericanos como ella: universitarios que están en España entre 2 y 5 años pero luego se dan el piro de vuelta a Estados Unidos o se van a vivir a otros países europeos donde se vive mejor que en España, normalmente Alemania, Reino Unido, Irlanda y Holanda. Al principio se lo pasan muy bien en España porque están descubriendo cosas nuevas, pero al cabo de un tiempo lo de cobrar una mierda y vivir en zulos donde oye al vecino ir al baño les acaba cansando.



Eso como una amiga de mi mujer que estaba enamorada por vivir una temporada en Italia. Y yo diciendole: "La vida no es como las peliculas ya te arrepentiras"

Efectivamente se fue a Italia y al mes estaba llorando. Que las calles olian a pis, que tenia que ir andando a todos los sitios, que la casa olia a humedad, que hacia frio dentro de casa, que se sentia sola, que todo era carisimo con relacion al sueldo....

La gente no entiende en USA como se puede vivir en España con esos sueldos y con esos precios. En España se sobrevive. 

Eso se ve habitualmente en las conversaciones de España vs USA.

En una reunion de amigos/familia en España es una retahila de lloros constantes: La empresa va fatal, creo que nos van a despedir, mira lo que ha subido X, hay que apretarse el cinturon, fulanito lo han despedido, no llego a fin de mes, que hdp el gobierno, el coche no lo muevo solo lo imprescindible, niño apaga el AC, calefaccion, luz que cuesta mucho; a ver si mi hijo/a le encuentras algo que tiene 29 años y no encuentra nada.

En USA las reuniones son mas de que hacer y planes de futuro. Nos vamos a nosedonde, nos vamos a comprar una casa mas grande, me voy a comprar, mi hijo esta mirando ir a X universidad en el culo del mundo, me voy a cambiar de trabajo porque pagan mas en X. Aqui no se escucha lo del desempleo. Yo en 13 años aqui no conocia ningun parado hasta el COVID. No se escucha si ha subido la luz, la cuesta de enero.


----------



## Cui Bono (12 Feb 2022)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Seguramente su sueldo le venga del extranjero o este contratada como profesora de inglés en una escuela o academia sacándose no menos de 2000€ al mes...
> Acaso crees que está de reponedora en el Mercadona? Pues no



Gana 1200€ porque ha dicho que gana unos 15000$. 
A mí no me extraña que le guste España, depende de dónde venga. 
Seguramente viva en piso compartido.

Cuando intente tener lo principal, que es una casa unifamiliar, facilidad para ganar más, una familia, o intente meterse de empresaria despertará del sueño español.


----------



## Paradise_man (12 Feb 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> No, claro que no pienso eso, pero es que para un norteamericano ese sueldo de 2000 euros es una mierda. He conocido muchísimos norteamericanos como ella: universitarios que están en España entre 2 y 5 años pero luego se dan el piro de vuelta a Estados Unidos o se van a vivir a otros países europeos donde se vive mejor que en España, normalmente Alemania, Reino Unido, Irlanda y Holanda. Al principio se lo pasan muy bien en España porque están descubriendo cosas nuevas, pero al cabo de un tiempo lo de cobrar una mierda y vivir en zulos donde oye al vecino ir al baño les acaba cansando.



Por eso, ella dice que esta viviendo con un sueldo modesto (para ello eso es modesto) pero para muchos es más de lo que ganan....


----------



## manottas (12 Feb 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Alguien que gana 24000 euros al año netos tiene capacidad de consumir 20000 netos de otro trabajador, ya que un 25% o así es incrementado en el precio de lo que paga, bien por IVA o impuestos especiales (energía combuestibles) al consumo. Ponle otros mil euros más en servicios como basura, IBI, etc..
> 
> Tienes 19000 de posible consumo que no sean impuestos.
> 
> ...



Yo trabajaba en una empresa top del IBEX y la empresa debia facturar mas de 72.000 euros anuales por empleado. Los que no producian lo compensabamos los tecnicos y directivos produciendo por el.

Por la cuenta de la vieja y sin ser rigurosos divides el PIB/numero de trabajadores activos y te da la produccion en España debemos estar sobre los 56K euros anuales de producion por trabajador.


----------



## arrpak (12 Feb 2022)

los que quieren el modelo usano son casapapistas que viven de la paga de papi que no salen de su habitacion ni para cagar


----------



## Vorsicht (12 Feb 2022)

Palpatine dijo:


> Melafó hasta hacerla sangrar chepas style



Es lo único que importa del vídeo!


----------



## Giles Amaury (12 Feb 2022)

manottas dijo:


> Eso como una amiga de mi mujer que estaba enamorada por vivir una temporada en Italia. Y yo diciendole: "La vida no es como las peliculas ya te arrepentiras"
> 
> Efectivamente se fue a Italia y al mes estaba llorando. Que las calles olian a pis, que tenia que ir andando a todos los sitios, que la casa olia a humedad, que hacia frio dentro de casa, que se sentia sola, que todo era carisimo con relacion al sueldo....
> 
> ...



Sí, veo que ambos tenemos un montón de anécdotas de familiares y amigos comparando la vida en Estados Unidos con España y otros países de Europa.

La gente en España trata muchas veces de explicar que en Estados Unidos se cobra tres veces más de sueldo que en España porque las cosas son mucho más caras cuando es totalmente falso. En Estados Unidos, salvo la sanidad y dos o tres cosas más, las cosas son más baratas que en España. 

Mis familiares en Estados Unidos no son ricos pero viven en casas que en España se considerarían chalets de alto "standing". Son casas enormes comparadas con las de España y casi toda la planta baja es un espacio abierto. Pues a pesar de las dimensiones de la casa y de que predominen los espacios abiertos, no se preocupan por el frío porque los costes energéticos son muchísimo más bajos que en España. En España calentar esas casas e invierno te saldría por un ojo de la cara.

Yo entiendo que a un norteamericano le pueda atraer ciertas cosas de la vida en algunos países europeos. Pero lo que no puede entender es que le pueda atraer vivir en un país europeo como España, donde la calidad de vida está muy alejada de la que tienen en Estados Unidos. ¿Alguien podrían entender que un norteamericano prefiriera vivir en Serbia o en Grecia a vivir en Estados Unidos?


----------



## manottas (12 Feb 2022)

chusto dijo:


> Para denijrancia de tu ostentible retraso, creo que es tejana.
> 
> Como no has visto el video, sigues repitiendo las mismas subnormalidades que lees en 4chan y tal.
> La tia lo dice bien claro, la gente MUERE o se ARRUINA porque no pueden pagarse la sanidad.
> ...



Existen muchos bulos sobre USA. Yo entre ellos cuando vivia en España y no todos son ciertos.

"A grosso modo":

Nadie se muere en las puertas de los hospitales sin atender. Por ley es obligatorio dar asistencia medica aunque no tengas seguro. En todas las urgencias y salas de espera de los hospitales y consultorios esta puesta la ley.

No todos los Estados permiten armas.

Aunque no os creais existe Seguridad Social en USA no es tan universal como en España pero la hay. Las personas sin seguro medico pueden usarla.

Las facturas medicas desorbitadas. No te digo que no pero a no ser que te vaya muy mal hay seguros medicos de todos los tipos desde gratuitos si ganas menos de $14.000 al año hasta 654 al mes los premium. Luego tambien hay que conocer tus necesidades. HAy con copagos, sin copagos, con out pocket, sin out pocket. Si yo soy una persona hipocondriaca o tengo una enfermedad cronica debere tener un seguro mejor.

A nadie se le ocurre tener un Ferrari aparcado en la calle con un seguro a 3º... pues en medicina es igual.

Lo que si es insultantemente caro son los medicamentos. Aunque hay algunos que los cubren los seguros y otros tienen copago la medicina es cara.

Y ya para terminar. Hay que recordar que en USA a los ilegales les hacen la vida imposible. Algo tan sencillo como tener una cuenta en el banco, contratar una linea de telefono o tener electricidad es imposible si eres ilegal, ya no digamos seguro medico o del coche, o conseguir un credito aunque sea de $500.

Muchas veces en los documentales no cuentan toda la realidad de la persona. Si eres ilegal y no tienes seguro medico, te van a atender pero te llegara una factura de la hostia.


----------



## manottas (12 Feb 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> El Aljarafe? Montequinto? Eso es Sevilla? Eso es vida con la mierda de transporte público de Sevilla a Suburbia?
> Cuántos pisos hay por cada chalete en Santa Clara?



Santa Clara era las viviendas de la antigua base aerea americana. Cuando vivia alli aun se veian carteles en millas y en ingles en la entrada


----------



## Pollepolle (12 Feb 2022)

manottas dijo:


> Existen muchos bulos sobre USA. Yo entre ellos cuando vivia en España y no todos son ciertos.
> 
> "A grosso modo":
> 
> ...



Si que sale mas barato los seguros medicos yankis comparados con los publicos de aqui... "Ejqueee me stan quitando mir dinero pa gastal en putah y biscoins!! Gñeee!!"








Covid Killed His Father. Then Came $1 Million in Medical Bills. (Published 2021)


Insurers and Congress wrote rules to protect coronavirus patients, but the bills came anyway, leaving some mired in debt.




www.nytimes.com













12.414 euros por paciente y dos semanas en UCI: radiografía de las derivaciones COVID en Madrid durante la primera ola


La Comunidad de Madrid ha abonado 25,5 millones por los 1.950 pacientes Covid que fueron trasladados a la red privada entre marzo y junio de 2020




www.eldiario.es


----------



## Kabraloka (12 Feb 2022)

en la portada del video sale la tía en bikini, luego aparece todo el puto video tapada...

vaya engaño


----------



## OYeah (12 Feb 2022)

Son una plaga en Valencia. Se está llenando ya no de ingleses y alemanes y holandeses, sino de yankis. DE YANKIS Y CANADIENSES!!!!

Quitáis las ganas de vivir....


----------



## OYeah (12 Feb 2022)

Tadeus dijo:


> No puse el vídeo leches.





¿NO TE DIGO YO?


QUITÁIS LAS GANAS DE VIVIR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Van a poner Valencia de moda (más aún) y la van a joder entera.


----------



## Parmel (12 Feb 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Y PSOEZ y Pudrimos pretenden Venezuelizarla...



Venezuela es el resultado del bloqueo. A Venezuela la han venezualizado los EEUU. Y a ti te han venezualizado el cerebro.


----------



## dragon33 (12 Feb 2022)

Los estatistas odiais un pueblo armado que pare vuestras tropelías.


----------



## OYeah (12 Feb 2022)

Yo he estado en EEUU. En la calle. He topado con quien le ha ido mal. También estuve con gente de muchísimo dinero.

Me hago cruces y me cabreo a partes iguales cuando un forero hijo de perra al que le ha ido bien por h o por b viene aquí a vendernos las bondades de un sistema en el que no hay vacaciones y si dejas de apretar el acelerador y vivir para trabajar puedes acabar muy mal. Y pillar una enfermedad y no poder trabajar NO es tan extraordinario y raro.

Sois purita escoria. Es un sistema de mierda y ellos mismos te lo dicen, te lo recuerdan en sus mejores películas y te lo cantaban en los 60. Pues nada, aqui el payaso de turno que se tragó el American Dream hasta el recto seguirá defendiendo esa jungla de asfalto.


Y un dato que cuenta la chavala del primer video: el impacto psicológico que debe tener en un crio el hacer simulacros de tiroteos en clase desde los 5 años. Tela. Tela si se te ocurre por algún motivo molestar a fulanito que no anda muy allá de la cabeza. Es muy posible que su papi tenga un AK47 en casa y ya te deja sin dormir por una semana.

Asi año tras año.


----------



## Tanchus (12 Feb 2022)

Una americana hablando de su país? Qué va a ser lo próximo? Una falda-pantalón? Un jersey?


----------



## Elmachacante (12 Feb 2022)

Vida digna aka vida de pobre
Sueldo modesto aka sueldo tercermundista


----------



## koul (12 Feb 2022)

fluffy dijo:


> Que sí, que no sabes ni leer y has metido la pata con tu primera respuesta.
> Esto que me respondes es otra cosa y otro debate, pero no quita que seas un inútil que no sabe ni comprender un mensaje corto y claro.
> Seguramente rojo.



El único que no ha comprendido el mensaje has sido tú cuando irónicamente te he dicho que Usa no tenía deuda respondiendo a la subnormalada que has dicho sobre que la chica apreciaba España gracias a la deuda. 
Pero como buen derechuzo eres un soberbio que solo lee lo que quiere leer y encima vas de listo. 
Ale! Tira a mamar polla yanquee. 
Por qué muchos derechuzos sois antiespañoles?


----------



## manottas (12 Feb 2022)

Ghosterin dijo:


> Pues para ser "mucho más barato" que la Seguridad Social (en realidad no es así, ya que mientras España se dejó en 2016 en torno al 6% del PIB en sanidad pública, EEUU se gastó ese año el 8% con unos resultados que desde luego no son mejores que los nuestros, pese a la notable pérdida de calidad de la sanidad pública española en los últimos 20 años), no se porque la gente tiene tantos problemas para pagar su seguro de salud, o para que este les cubra sin poner pegas algo más que unas cuantas tiritas y escayolas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En USA el problema que los medicos, hospitales, seguros se guardan mucho las espaldas por las demandas ultramillonarias.

Aqui en USA tiran con polvora de rey por cualquier nimiedad. Vas al medico y te piden una resonancia magnetica MRI por un padrastro, o te piden salvajadas de pruebas por tonterias.

Algo tan tonto como quitarte un lunar te hacen pruebas de CEA creo que son analisis de celulas cancerigenas en sangre, biopsias, cultivos, etc. En España vas al dermatologo (despues de los correspondientes meses de listas de espera) te quita el lunar y listo.


----------



## fluffy (12 Feb 2022)

koul dijo:


> El único que no ha comprendido el mensaje has sido tú cuando irónicamente te he dicho que Usa no tenía deuda respondiendo a la subnormalada que has dicho sobre que la chica apreciaba España gracias a la deuda.
> Pero como buen derechuzo eres un soberbio que solo lee lo que quiere leer y encima vas de listo.
> Ale! Tira a mamar polla yanquee.
> Por qué muchos derechuzos sois antiespañoles?



La chica aprecia España porque usan la deuda para subsidiar. Para comprar voluntades. Para recibir más de lo que se da. Para no ser consciente de lo que valen las cosas. Para crear derechos que pagarán otros.
Todo eso decía mi primer mensaje. Y eso no es antiespañolismo, merluzo.


----------



## Genis Vell (12 Feb 2022)

chusto dijo:


> Imaginate que desde niño te hacen hacer simulacros de esos, y que todos los dias tengas el miedo de que entre un tarado a pegar tiros a todo el mundo.
> 
> USA es una sociedad muy enferma.



En el País Vasco en los ricos años de plomo con Felipín de presi, el paraíso sociata, hacíamos simulacros y teníamos avisos de bomba muy habitualmente en el colegio y no he salido tarado, lo que me tara es ver como su heredero en el partido pacta con ellos que ahora deben ser seres de luz.


----------



## Guillotin (12 Feb 2022)

*Breaking Bad.*

Voy a seguir viendo esta serie tan entretenida.
Trata de un profesor de educación secundaria el cual no puede pagar sus facturas medicas, y tiene que hacer lo imposible para poder pagarlas.
Es bastante ilustrativa, se la recomiendo a todos.


----------



## OYeah (12 Feb 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 940929
> 
> *Breaking Bad.*
> 
> ...




La número uno, no he visto nada igual.

Ojo al otro trabajo que tiene, lavándole las llantas del buga al borjamari, y cómo perdió su empresa, parejita de progres mosquitas muertas más malos que la peste bubónica.

NADIE en Usa puso en duda su vida como profesor o tener que coger dos trabajos para pagar las facturas médicas, etc... Nadie. Si alguien criticaba la serie era por otras cosas, eso lo veian normal.

No hay más preguntas, señoria.


----------



## NEKRO (12 Feb 2022)

manottas dijo:


> En USA el problema que los medicos, hospitales, seguros se guardan mucho las espaldas por las demandas ultramillonarias.
> 
> Aqui en USA tiran con polvora de rey por cualquier nimiedad. Vas al medico y te piden una resonancia magnetica MRI por un padrastro, o te piden salvajadas de pruebas por tonterias.
> 
> Algo tan tonto como quitarte un lunar te hacen pruebas de CEA creo que son analisis de celulas cancerigenas en sangre, biopsias, cultivos, etc. En España vas al dermatologo (despues de los correspondientes meses de listas de espera) te quita el lunar y listo.



No. Ya te digo yo que el ejemplo del lunar es muy malo. Hace años me quitaron uno y paso por laboratorio, ademas de analisis de sangre de todos los marcadores de cancer.


----------



## chusto (12 Feb 2022)

manottas dijo:


> En USA el problema que los medicos, hospitales, seguros se guardan mucho las espaldas por las demandas ultramillonarias.
> 
> Aqui en USA tiran con polvora de rey por cualquier nimiedad. Vas al medico y te piden una resonancia magnetica MRI por un padrastro, o te piden salvajadas de pruebas por tonterias.
> 
> Algo tan tonto como quitarte un lunar te hacen pruebas de CEA creo que son analisis de celulas cancerigenas en sangre, biopsias, cultivos, etc. En España vas al dermatologo (despues de los correspondientes meses de listas de espera) te quita el lunar y listo.



Lo que estas contando de America es esactamente lo mismo que pasa aqui con los veterinarios. Llevas tu perrito que ha tenido una mala digestion y que con un par de calmantes estaria bien, los veterinarios lo saben, y entonces le engañan al dueño de que necesita una radiografia y otras historias para sacarte los cuartos pero bien.

Y tambien pasa con los dentistas. Cada vez que he ido te clavan una radiografia, algo buenisimo para tu salud, tambien casi te obligan a hacerte un lavado de boca ultraagresivo contra el esmalte.

Vamos, todos unos sacacuartos que con el tema de la salud se aprovechan y te hacen montones de mierdas innecesarias.

En una sanidad publica, te hacen lo que te tienen que hacer y se toman el tiempo que sea necesario para que salgas bien.




Genis Vell dijo:


> En el País Vasco en los ricos años de plomo con Felipín de presi, el paraíso sociata, hacíamos simulacros y teníamos avisos de bomba muy habitualmente en el colegio y no he salido tarado, lo que me tara es ver como su heredero en el partido pacta con ellos que ahora deben ser seres de luz.



No me vayas a comparar con el PP por favor, que en tiempos de Aznar negociarion con ETA de tu a tu, acercaron presos etarras incluso despues del asesinato de Miguel Angel Blanco. Y el PP sigue con el tema de ETA cuando muchas victimas del terrorismo estan diciendo que dejen de usarlas con fines politicos y las dejen en paz.

Y lo peor es que ahora se dedican a blanquear a violadores de niños de la Iglesia o atentados contra la instituciones democraticas como los de Lorca. El que mas tiene que callar aqui es el PP y VOX.



OYeah dijo:


> Yo he estado en EEUU. En la calle. He topado con quien le ha ido mal. También estuve con gente de muchísimo dinero.
> 
> Me hago cruces y me cabreo a partes iguales cuando un forero hijo de perra al que le ha ido bien por h o por b viene aquí a vendernos las bondades de un sistema en el que no hay vacaciones y si dejas de apretar el acelerador y vivir para trabajar puedes acabar muy mal. Y pillar una enfermedad y no poder trabajar NO es tan extraordinario y raro.
> 
> ...



Aqui los fachas se piensan que en USA estarian todo el dia de barbacoa en barbacoa con los vecinos, yendo en su pick up gigante los fines de semana a ver partidos de furgol yanki con sus amigos, etc.
El facha hispanico tiene una vision muy idealizada e infantil de lo que es USA y le han metido por las pelis de jewllywood.


----------



## Genis Vell (12 Feb 2022)

chusto dijo:


> No me vayas a comparar con el PP por favor, que en tiempos de Aznar negociarion con ETA de tu a tu, acercaron presos etarras incluso despues del asesinato de Miguel Angel Blanco. Y el PP sigue con el tema de ETA cuando muchas victimas del terrorismo estan diciendo que dejen de usarlas con fines politicos y las dejen en paz.
> 
> Y lo peor es que ahora se dedican a blanquear a violadores de niños de la Iglesia o atentados contra la instituciones democraticas como los de Lorca. El que mas tiene que callar aqui es el PP y VOX.



Vamos a ver porque sales por la tangente, he hablado de Felipe, ETA y simulacros de bomba, para compararlos al tema de simulacros de tiroteos en USA.

Que el PP tiene mucho que callar con el tema ETA, está claro, pero vamos el PSOE más aún y lo sabemos todos. El PP al menos no ha gobernado con los ETARRAS, pero vamos que si los metemos en el mismo saco por mi bien, PPSOE se ha nutrido del tira y afloja ETARRA toda la vida.

La iglesia y los casos de pederastas, o el tema de Lorca no pintan nada aquí, pero vamos si hablamos de ataques a la democracia saquemos a relucir a los GAL, un grupo de lo más democrático LoL


----------



## Ghosterin (12 Feb 2022)

manottas dijo:


> En USA el problema que los medicos, hospitales, seguros se guardan mucho las espaldas por las demandas ultramillonarias.
> 
> Aqui en USA tiran con polvora de rey por cualquier nimiedad. Vas al medico y te piden una resonancia magnetica MRI por un padrastro, o te piden salvajadas de pruebas por tonterias.
> 
> Algo tan tonto como quitarte un lunar te hacen pruebas de CEA creo que son analisis de celulas cancerigenas en sangre, biopsias, cultivos, etc. En España vas al dermatologo (despues de los correspondientes meses de listas de espera) te quita el lunar y listo.



Las demandas seguro que solo ayudan a subir el precio de la prima del seguro, lo que conlleva que este suba de precio para todo el mundo.

Sobre pedir pruebas innecesarias, supongo que los hospitales y médicos lo hacen para sacarle toda la pasta posible al cliente y a la aseguradora, pese a que sea una práctica perjudicial a la larga (como el servicio se encarece por cubrir tantos conceptos, pues o voy a otro más barato, o directamente no voy, saliendo a perder tanto el cliente como el proveedor, que pierde un usuario).


----------



## Cui Bono (12 Feb 2022)

manottas dijo:


> Santa Clara era las viviendas de la antigua base aerea americana. Cuando vivia alli aun se veian carteles en millas y en ingles en la entrada



Exactamente. La calidad de construcción no es muy allá, pero se consideran de altísimo standing, a pesar de estar al lado de un polígono y en las afueras, hacia Sevilla Este. Yo tenía un buen amiguete allí, hace ya 20 años que no he vuelto. 

No hay más zonas de chaletes en Sevilla, salvo quizás algunas calles en Nervión y en el Polígono Norte. 

Si alguien dice que vive en chalete y trabaja en Sevilla, es que mama coche desde las ciudades dormitorio. Solo Montequinto tiene algo mejor comunicación.


----------



## birdland (12 Feb 2022)

Cuantos de los que critican eeuu han estado viviendo allí ???

pues eso ….


----------



## BogadeAriete (13 Feb 2022)

Parmel dijo:


> Venezuela es el resultado del bloqueo. A Venezuela la han venezualizado los EEUU. Y a ti te han venezualizado el cerebro.



Qué si chaval, 6 millones de exiliados venezolanos huyen del paraíso bolivariano por culpa de USA       podemita mugroso detectado


----------



## Abc123CBA (13 Feb 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 940929
> 
> *Breaking Bad.*
> 
> ...



En la serie le ofrecen pagarle los gastos y el tío pasa del tema.


----------



## Blackmoon (13 Feb 2022)

chusto dijo:


> Se queja de la falta de seguridad por gente que se ve con armas en las calles, habituales tiroteos y el miedo que te meten de niño de que en cualquier momento puede entrar un loco a disparar. Tambien de lo carisima que es la sanidad llevando a mucha gente a la ruina o la muerte. Y para rematar el mundo laboral donde se trabaja hasta morir. Como conclusion dice que en España ha podido tener una vida digna con un sueldo modesto por primera vez en su vida.
> 
> Increible que existan imbeciles en España que quieran importar mierdas de USAnas.



Que se vaya a Caracas, a ver qué le parece el narco-comunismo...


----------



## Guillotin (13 Feb 2022)

*"En la serie le ofrecen pagarle los gastos y el tío pasa del tema".*

Se lo ofrecen una pareja de amigos.

Quien tiene un amigo tiene un tesoro, pero en mi caso, lamentablemente son personas de lo más normal, o sea, en mi caso mis amigos son una ruina pero los quiero igual.


----------



## Parmel (13 Feb 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Qué si chaval, 6 millones de exiliados venezolanos huyen del paraíso bolivariano por culpa de USA       podemita mugroso detectado



Como consecuencia del bloqueo yanqui, como siempre. ¿Y los exiliadoa mejicanos también huyen del comunismo? ¿Y los exiliados africanos en Europa, de qué huyen hijo de puta? Tarado bíblico. ¿Jesús te ama? Pues vete al cielo ya, escoria subhumana.


----------



## Parmel (13 Feb 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Que se vaya a Caracas, a ver qué le parece el narco-comunismo...



La Caracas del bloqueo occidental contra cualquier país que se quiera salir del casino financiero, puta rata facha apestosa. Vete al Congo tú a conocer la realidad del capitalismo, hijo de la gran puta.


----------



## nekcab (13 Feb 2022)

Tadeus dijo:


> Por cierto el tío a calado bien la esencia de España, pedazo de video este.



​

Que hijoputa... mira que es difícil encontrar en Madrid algo que se parezca a un pueblo de andalucía. El joputa ha estado dando vueltas al barrio de los Austrias como una peonza. ¡¡Si hasta aparece el edificio que antes fué el Ayto.hasta 3 veces!!!

Luego le pone musiquita con guitarra clásica, y voilá, ya consigue que Madrid aparezca con una imagen absolutamente distinta de lo que es en realidad. Vamos, que le dice a sus con-ciudadanos usanos que se vengan a un pueblito encantador que "casualmente" es la capital del país.

Es la puta visión estereotipada que tienen de sus pelis americanas, que cuando muestran España ponen un pueblucho de Méjico y para de contar. Y en su video hace eso: mete su estereotipo con calzador.


----------



## BogadeAriete (13 Feb 2022)

Parmel dijo:


> Como consecuencia del bloqueo yanqui, como siempre. ¿Y los exiliadoa mejicanos también huyen del comunismo? ¿Y los exiliados africanos en Europa, de qué huyen hijo de puta? Tarado bíblico. ¿Jesús te ama? Pues vete al cielo ya, escoria subhumana.



También los súbditos de Daniel Ortega hullen de el imperio USANO emigrando allí...￼￼￼ mugriento muerete


----------



## manottas (20 Feb 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> También los súbditos de Daniel Ortega hullen de el imperio USANO emigrando allí...￼￼￼ mugriento muerete



Con caracter general. La emigracion española es por motivos economicos y el objetivo es Alemania, UK, Holanda, Suiza, Francia, USA y pasas de un pais 14º en el PIB y en el 34º en el PIB per capita como España a paises que estan en el Top 7 de PIB y en el Top 15 en el per Capita con unos principios economicos, sociales y juridicos muy parecidos a nosotros el salto es pequeño.

La emigracion que existe en hispanoamerica y ya no digamos de Africa es un cambio abismal en todo. Pasan de un pais que esta en la mitad baja del PIB o directamente de la cola del mundo a un pais USA o Canada en el Top 1 y 10 y en el per capita en el top 5.

Algo tan sencillo para un emigrante de esos paises poder comer 3 veces al dia, comprar en cualquier sitio y momento cualquier cosa, poder tener cualquier cosa de valor e ir con ella por la calle y no te atraquen o te quiten la vida por unas zapatillas de deporte, o que te puedas duchar con agua caliente, o que tus hijos menores solo tengan la obligacion de estudiar y no tengan que dejar el colegio para conseguir dinero ya para ellos es un paraiso. Y ya no digamos la seguridad individual, la libertad de expresion, la independencia juridica, la corrupcion que campan por esos paises.


----------



## Eremita (20 Feb 2022)

chusto dijo:


> Lo cuenta bien clarito la chica. Hay gente que anda con armas por la calle y eso da una inseguridad total. Ademas que las armas las puede comprar cualquier chalado y montarla un dia. Para defender tu propiedad, lo mejor es vivir en una sociedad justa donde la gente viva tranquila. Asi nadie entrara en tu casa para robarte.



Díselo al anciano de un puto poblado como es Ciudad Real, que acabo disparando a un nicaragüense que forzaba su propiedad a las 3 am.
El viejo sigue en la cárcel, sociata de pro según dicen.


----------



## BogadeAriete (20 Feb 2022)

Parmel dijo:


> La Caracas del bloqueo occidental contra cualquier país que se quiera salir del casino financiero, puta rata facha apestosa. Vete al Congo tú a conocer la realidad del capitalismo, hijo de la gran puta.



Podemita mugriento Bolivari-ano detectado. Vete y tú a c
Caracas a gostar del comunismo , escoria.


----------



## manottas (20 Feb 2022)

chusto dijo:


> Lo cuenta bien clarito la chica. Hay gente que anda con armas por la calle y eso da una inseguridad total. Ademas que las armas las puede comprar cualquier chalado y montarla un dia. Para defender tu propiedad, lo mejor es vivir en una sociedad justa donde la gente viva tranquila. Asi nadie entrara en tu casa para robarte.



No es tan generico, ni sencillo. Cada Estado tiene sus leyes de portar y comprar armas.

Hay estados que no te permiten llevar por la calle y solo permite las armas en tu casa y en tu vehiculo, otros solo permiten llevar el arma oculta, otros no dejan llevarlas dentro de la poblacion, otros ni eso como en Washington que solo permiten el uso deportivo o Vermont que no da licencias a nadie.

Pero igual comprar. Hay muchos estados que no se permiten comprar armas en caliente y hay que esperar para recogerla varios dias, no permiten comprar armas online, o como aqui en Florida que son como 7 dias de reflexion desde que solicitas comprar el arma hasta que te la entregan. Otro no permiten tener licencias a los no ciudadanos o residentes. Otros a mayores de 21 años.

Y luego esta la reprocidad de portar armas entre Estados. Muchos Estados no reconocen los permisos de otros o los reconocen parcialmente. Asi que hay que tener cuidado cuando viajas.


----------



## Burbujo II (20 Feb 2022)

La himbasión, que viene la himbasión USANA del NWO.


----------



## Lester_33 (20 Feb 2022)

A Cuba.
Que se vaya a Cuba que allí no hay armas.
Por eso resulta tan fácil controlar a los disidentes. Con simples palos.


----------



## Parmel (21 Feb 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Podemita mugriento Bolivari-ano detectado. Vete y tú a c
> Caracas a gostar del comunismo , escoria.



No hay comunismo en Caracas, rata apestosa, lo que hay es bloqueo capitalista al socialismo democrático. Vete tú a las minas de coltán del Congo y que pongan a trabajar ahí a tu hijo para que te enteres de lo que esel capitalismo, putazo de Sion.


----------



## sikBCN (21 Feb 2022)

chusto dijo:


> Se queja de la falta de seguridad por gente que se ve con armas en las calles, habituales tiroteos y el miedo que te meten de niño de que en cualquier momento puede entrar un loco a disparar. Tambien de lo carisima que es la sanidad llevando a mucha gente a la ruina o la muerte. Y para rematar el mundo laboral donde se trabaja hasta morir. Como conclusion dice que en España ha podido tener una vida digna con un sueldo modesto por primera vez en su vida.
> 
> Increible que existan imbeciles en España que quieran importar mierdas de USAnas.



En usa también existen los socialistas.


----------



## Kurten (21 Feb 2022)

Tonakka dijo:


> A una persona concreta de USA le parece mejor vivir en una ciudad concreta de España => Los EEUU al completo son una mierda inmunda y toda España es lo mejor del mundo.
> 
> La veo en la playa. Imagino que no esta comparando la vida en Hawaii con la vida en Ciudad Real...



Bueno, también en este foro los cuevadoritos suelen caer en la falacia contraria. Por ejemplo, nuestro cuevadorito asperger @Paletik "Paletov" Pasha 

Saludos


----------



## Kurten (21 Feb 2022)

Hay otro problema: La inmensa mayoría de asesinos en serie en USA son "blancos" WASP, como Ted Bundy o Edmund Kemper, por poner solo dos ejemplos entre cientos. También la mayoría de asesinos en masa (asesinatos masivos en institutos, etc.) son blancos.

Para un estudio con estadísticas sobre asesinos en serie en USA, y por qué la inmensa mayoría de esos criminales son blancos, ver "Homicidio sexual: Patrones y motivos", de Ressler y Douglas.


----------



## Kurten (21 Feb 2022)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Seguramente su sueldo le venga del extranjero o este contratada como profesora de inglés en una escuela o academia sacándose no menos de 2000€ al mes...
> Acaso crees que está de reponedora en el Mercadona? Pues no



Si estuviera de reponedora en el mercadona cobraría más que en la academia

Saludos


----------



## chusto (21 Feb 2022)

Eremita dijo:


> Díselo al anciano de un puto poblado como es Ciudad Real, que acabo disparando a un nicaragüense que forzaba su propiedad a las 3 am.
> El viejo sigue en la cárcel, sociata de pro según dicen.



En cosas de chaperos y sus clientes no me meto.


----------

